# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O nosso primeiro salgado

## Eduardo Futre

Ao fim de quase 3 anos de aquariófilia, eu e o meu irmão montamos o nosso primeiro salgado  :SbSourire2: .
 O primeiro e unico problema com que nos deparamos até agora foi com a temperatura da água causada pelas HQI. Ontem a noite estava a 28º e tal, depois das luzes apagarem e até hoje de manha desceu para os 26º. Assim que acendemos a luz começou a subir outra vez, mas entretanto já metemos uma ventoinha de 12 por 12 de 12v e a temperatura já caiu para os 25º  :SbOk3:  .

A nivel de aspecto, podemos n ser aquascapers, mas acho que o resultado final n ficou desagradavel  :Vitoria:  

Domingo 27-05 -> limpeza de algas, areia e plantas e introdução de bombas, água nova, sal e areão coralino.







Segunda 28-05 -> Introdução de rocha morta e keramic comprada na agua viva, se n me engano.




Terça 29-05 -> Introdução de rocha viva, mais keramic e um ermita de patas verdes comprada na red fish. Alguma amonia e nitritos na água, mas abaixo dos valores perigosos. 





Quarta 30-05 -> Produto final. Mais uma viagem à red fish para mais rocha viva e morta e um ermita de patas brancas na aquaplante. Um amigo meu trouxe-me um Premnas Biaculeatus, o que foi um pouco prematuro, uma vez que o aquário tinha acabado de ser montado, mas pensei, que se lixe... o maximo que vou ter que fazer são mudas de água.








Hoje 5ª feira -> A água está mais limpa, de qualquer das formas ias preparado para fazer uma muda de água, mas incrivelmente a amonia  os nitritos desceram ligeiramente, por isso para já não mexo em nada que por agora está tudo a funcionar normalmente.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Então já colocaste um peixe ???? :yb668:   acabaste de montar o aquário !!!  :Admirado:  coitado....quando tiveres os picos de amónia.....

Coloca o setup do aquário.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

a amonia e os nitritos vão ser monitorados de perto para o bicho n sofrer com isso  :Smile: 

setup

120/50/60 -> 280l reais, sensivelmente.
1400l*3 de circulção
Escumador V2 skim 400
2 HQI 150w 10.000k
15kg rocha viva
22kg rocha morta
20 kg de areão, para fazer apenas uma camada fina.

penso ser isto

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Irmãos Futre  :Olá:  




> A nivel de aspecto, podemos n ser aquascapers, mas acho que o resultado final n ficou desagradavel.


Parece-me que têm um layout muito bem conseguido. Só uma sugestão: se não têm sump, tentem esconder o aquecedor por detrás da RV, mas numa zona de boa circulação de água, para poder espalhar a água quente e ter uma temperatura constante em todo o aquário.




> _Um amigo meu trouxe-me um Premnas Biaculeatus, o que foi um pouco prematuro, uma vez que o aquário tinha acabado de ser montado,_ *mas pensei, que se lixe...* _o maximo que vou ter que fazer são mudas de água._


Um conselho: na aquariofilia marinha não se pode pensar assim. Temos de ter paciência para evitar baixas e todos os seres vivos devem merecer o nosso respeito! Mesmo fazendo TPAs podes pôr a vida do Premnas Biaculeatus e dos eremitas em perigo.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas..

 3 dias e ja um peixe que um "amigo" trouxe.. ok... o facto de monitorizares os nitritos e amónia não impede que estes subam a niveis mortais para o peixe, nem as trocas de água nesta fase resolvem isso...se nos proximos 2/3 meses começas a encher o aquario de vivos, vai tudo morrer.

Quanto á reeframik acho uma má escolha, a um preço mais acessivel tens rocha morta natural, que tem muito mais qualidade em termos de filtração (mais porosa) e com um aspecto natural, que a reeframik, mesmo com anos de aquario, nunca vai ter. Acho tambem que tens pouca circulação.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

a reef keramic o bastante boa numa coisa(segundo consta) na manutençao dos niveis de magnesio na agua, coisa que a rova natural n faz.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

GIl, está descansado que nunca perdi um unico peixe por causa de amonia ou nitritos  :Smile: , nem vou encher o aquário de peixes nos proximos 2 meses. 
 Ja por parasitas e infecções bacterianas, n posso dizer o mesmo, desde hexamitas spironucleus, até hidropsia, passando por ténias e por ai fora. 

 Foi precipitado, claro que foi. Se estou preocupado? nem por isso.
 Já vi barbaridades bem maiores que a minha, feitas em aquarios de água salgada em arranque ( e ao longo da existencia desses mesmo aquários) e n vi nenhum peixe morrer por amonia ou nitritos, nem sequer deixarem de comer.

 Isso ajuda na despreocupação, mas n é a unica razão como é obvio, até pq respeito muito os animais e a vida em geral e n ia fazer uma coisa dessas se soubesse que estava a condenar os bichos a morte ou a um sofrimento insuportavel.

 A rocha viva é Fiji Premium que é tida como uma das melhores, parecia estar bem maturada e estava debaixo de luz, ao contrario do que costuma aocntecer.
 Na superficie da rocha é possivel observar os mais variados mini detritivoros e certamente que deve haver uma boa colonia de bacterias nitrificantes, mesmo que algumas se tenham perdido no transporte da loja para casa.
Tem tambem imensa alga coralina, apesar de n se ver bem nas fotos.
O escumador é bem referênciado e premiado e ligeiramente sobredimensionado para o aquário.

se a amonia vai subir? É possivel que eventualmente suba, sim.
Para niveis mortais. De certeza que nem pouco mais ou menos, por todas as razões enunciadas atrás.

Mais, mesmo com a introdução do peixe e de mais um ermita ontem e depois de ter registado uma baixa de amonia e nitritos durante esta noite (e tendo em conta que nunca esteve em valores perigosos), agora voltei a fazer mais uma medição e os valores estão proximos de zero, acreditem ou n, apesar de n querer dizer que n voltem a subir outra vez.


 Quanto à reef keramic, depois de bem colonizada é relactivamente dificil ver diferenças ente uma e outra e mesmo que fosse horrivel, tendo em conta a diferença de preços e desde que faça igualmente bem o serviço, é o que interessa.
 Quanto à porosidade ser melhor ou n na rocha verdadeira e relactivo... 
 Depende da rocha em questão e de qualquer das formas a keramic é porosa que chegue, pelo menos esteve um dia ou assim, a largar bolhas de ar enquanto inflitrava água, alem de que se sentiu realmente uma grande diferença de peso assim que foi introduzida dentro de água. N vou dizer que flutuava :P, mas a diferença no peso foi enorme, principalmente no calhau de 5 kg que la pus.
 Existem outras duas vantagens para a keramic. 
 Constou-me que é rica em magnesio e outros elementos e sendo verdade, é importante.
 A outra, é que se diminuir o desbaste que as barreiras de coral verdadeiras levam, pq para isso ja chega a rocha viva que de lá vem.
 Se é melhor ou n que a rocha viva verdadeira não sei, mas acredito que também desempenhe bem a sua função.

 Vamos ver como as coisas correm e espero que seja pelo melhor  :Smile: .

 A nivel de layout, mudavam mais alguam coisa, alem da posição do termoestato? agora deve ser dificil mudar, mas gostava de ouvir as opiniões.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Ao fim de quase 3 anos de aquariófilia, eu e o meu irmão montamos o nosso primeiro salgado .





> GIl, está descansado que nunca perdi um unico peixe por causa de amonia ou nitritos


 :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Eduardo




> GIl, está descansado que nunca perdi um unico peixe por causa de amonia ou nitritos , nem vou encher o aquário de peixes nos proximos 2 meses. 
> Ja por parasitas e infecções bacterianas, n posso dizer o mesmo, desde hexamitas spironucleus, até hidropsia, passando por ténias e por ai fora.


Penso que terás a consciencia que os parasitas como o cryptorian e o odinium se manifestam e levam muitas vezes á morte dos peixes, exactamente por o peixe se encontrar fragilizado, podendo obviamente um dos motivos ser a má qualidade da água. Com certeza que com 3 dias o teu aquario tem nitritos e amónia. Em niveis altos ou baixos, só o facto de existirem são um factor de stress (possivelmente mortal) para os peixes.




> Foi precipitado, claro que foi. Se estou preocupado? nem por isso.
> Já vi barbaridades bem maiores que a minha, feitas em aquarios de água salgada em arranque ( e ao longo da existencia desses mesmo aquários) e n vi nenhum peixe morrer por amonia ou nitritos, nem sequer deixarem de comer.


Neste ponto tens razão, já vi aqui grandes barbaridades e continuo a ver, como por exemplo aquarios de 100 e tal e 200 litros com 20 e tal peixes ou zebrassomas em aquarios de 40 L...sempre tentei chamar atenção para este facto(alias sou criticado por muitos por isso), mas parece que de á um tempo para cá muito poucos chamam a atenção para isso ou sequer se importam. Dizer que está espectacular e muito bonito é sempre mais facil.
No entanto, não é por os outros fazerem porcaria, que nós tambem podemos fazer...




> rocha viva é Fiji Premium que é tida como uma das melhores, parecia estar bem maturada e estava debaixo de luz, ao contrario do que costuma aocntecer.
> Na superficie da rocha é possivel observar os mais variados mini detritivoros e certamente que deve haver uma boa colonia de bacterias nitrificantes, mesmo que algumas se tenham perdido no transporte da loja para casa.


Existindo nitritos e amonia, é obvio que essas colonias não existem em número suficiente.




> Mais, mesmo com a introdução do peixe e de mais um ermita ontem e depois de ter registado uma baixa de amonia e nitritos durante esta noite (e tendo em conta que nunca esteve em valores perigosos), agora voltei a fazer mais uma medição e os valores estão proximos de zero, acreditem ou n, apesar de n querer dizer que n voltem a subir outra vez.


O Ciclo mal foi iniciado, claro que os niveis ainda não são altos. Não penses que o ciclo desse aquario vai durar 3 ou 4 dias...isso é na agua doce não é ?





> Quanto à reef keramic, depois de bem colonizada é relactivamente dificil ver diferenças ente uma e outra e mesmo que fosse horrivel, tendo em conta a diferença de preços e desde que faça igualmente bem o serviço, é o que interessa.
> Quanto à porosidade ser melhor ou n na rocha verdadeira e relactivo... 
> Depende da rocha em questão e de qualquer das formas a keramic é porosa que chegue, pelo menos esteve um dia ou assim, a largar bolhas de ar enquanto inflitrava água, alem de que se sentiu realmente uma grande diferença de peso assim que foi introduzida dentro de água. N vou dizer que flutuava :P, mas a diferença no peso foi enorme, principalmente no calhau de 5 kg que la pus.



Já tive reeframik mais de um ano e meio no aquario, e já vi muitos aquarios montados com esse tipo de rocha. Distingue-se muito facilmente,demasiado.
Quanto á porosidade... pode funcionar, mas na minha opinião incomparavel com a rocha natural.





> Existem outras duas vantagens para a keramic. 
> Constou-me que é rica em magnesio e outros elementos e sendo verdade, é importante.
> A outra, é que se diminuir o desbaste que as barreiras de coral verdadeiras levam, pq para isso ja chega a rocha viva que de lá vem.
> Se é melhor ou n que a rocha viva verdadeira não sei, mas acredito que também desempenhe bem a sua função.


Quanto ao desbaste das barreiras de coral, tens toda a razão. Quanto ao facto do magnésio, ele existindo é libertado ? Tens algum site, livro, qualquer coisa onde isto esteja escrito ?
É que nunca ouvi tal coisa  :Smile:  mas estamos sempre a aprender.


Quanto ao layout parece-me bem, mas continuo a achar que tens pouca corrente no aquario.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

belo debate que aki vai. gostava de felicitar os intrevenientes, ja que estao a levar o debate de uma maneira pensada e n ofenciva, tentando explicar o ponto de vista de cada um da maneira mais clara possivel; afinal tamos aki todos para aprender, ajudar e ser ajudados .PARABENS!

bom gostaria entao de dar a minha opiniao ja que sou um dos donos do aquario.

Gil tas muito enganado se pensas que o ciclo de um aquario de agua doce dura 3 ou 4 dias, no entanto no segundo dia e logo possivel observar valores de amonia altissimos.Isso n acontece num aquario de agua salgada pois a rocha viva tem ja uma boa colonia de bacterias amonizantes e nitrificantes, por isso os niveis de amonia n sobem tanto.

no entanto quer em agua doce quer em agua salgada sem materia organica n irá munca haver ciclo feito!e isso e um facto inegavel.

se o aquario tiver sem nenhum tipo de ser vivo durante dois menses n ira de todo ter o seu ciclo completo e certamente que com a introduçao de peixes os niveis de azoto iram subir.

quero com isto dizer que acho que a ideia de deixar o aquario um mes sem qualquer tipo de ser e um erro pois e preciso introduzir materia organica dentro do aquario para que o ciclo se inicie;claro que n podemos introduzir 20 peixes de uma vez mas n vejo que um peixe seja demais.

tambem acho que o facto de ja se terem registado niveis mais altos e agora mais baixos significa que o ciclo ja se esta a completar e que o ecossistema se esta a estabilisar.

na minha opiniao, sem nenhum motor de arranque(peixe, hermita,etc.)o ciclo nunca ira começar. se o peixe so fosse posto daqui a um mes iriamos na mesma ver subidas dos compostos azotados.

um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Eduardo,
Em relação ao layout,tanbem me parece agradavel embora sem duvida uma sump faça muita falta pra esconder certos equipamentos. :Admirado:  
A iluminação tanbem é suficiente,mas pessoalmente adicionava-lhe uma ou duas T5 actinicas.
Tál como o Gil,tanbem me parece que esses valores de circulação interna são irrisorios :Prabaixo:  ,sem duvida um ponto a rever. :Admirado:  
Em relação á novela do peixe e do ciclo etc,não vou fazer grandes comentarios,até pq já tive alguns "arranca rábos" com outros membros por motivos semelhantes,apenas vou dizer algo que disse na altura "os erros alheios não desculpam os nossos,isso chama-se nivelar por baixo".
Desejo-te a ti e ao teu irmão a melhor das sortes com esse projecto e vão postando sempre que houver novidades. :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Manos Futre  :Smile: 

A Questão do ciclo penso ser um pouco mais complexa que isso.

A introdução de matéria organica não é necessariamente obrigatória, é alias totalmente dispensavel nesta fase.
A rocha viva traz uma grande quantidade de microfauna e bactérias que se reproduzem a ritmos elevados. Estes mesmos seres têm um periodo de vida muito curto, ou seja, existe uma taxa elevada de seres a entrar em decomposição... sim sao minusculos ou microscópicos.. mas são centenas de milhar ou milhões. É nesta fase que ainda não existe a capacidade de processamento destas decomposições. A acrescentar outro tipo de seres que veem na rocha viva, como as esponjas, que quando morrem são altamente poluentes.

Esta mesma introdução de matéria organica pode ser feita de várias formas com o intuito de acelerar o ciclo, nunca o ultrapassar. Podes introduzir comida no aquario nesta fase para promoveres uma multiplicação mais rapida das bacterias nitrificantes e disnitrificantes, sem ter que necessariamente sujeitares um ser vivo a uma possivel morte ou "sofrimento". O uso de água natural, por ter na sua composição planckton e outros elementos, tambem ajuda a um ciclo mais rápido.

O factor realmente importante é o de dar tempo para que se estabeleçam no aquário, colónias de bactérias dos 2 tipos ,em número e quantidade suficiente, para que toda a matéria organica seja rapidamente transformada.




> tambem acho que o facto de ja se terem registado niveis mais altos e agora mais baixos significa que o ciclo ja se esta a completar e que o ecossistema se esta a estabilisar.


Aqui penso que estás totalmente enganado. Um aquario com 3 dias não tem o ciclo feito, e muito menos está estabilizado.
Os valores de nitritos e amónia vão ter picos, subidas e descidas constantes, conforme a actividade das bactérias no aquario.
São estes picos que normalmente sao fatais para os seres vivos nesta fase.

Introduzir um peixe agora ou daqui a 1 mes é totalmente errado, é usar um ser vivo para um fim errado, e que na minha opinião nem sequer resulta. O que ainda pode ser a vossa sorte é o facto do premnas ser um peixe extremamente resistente, de qualquer forma é injusto..

Mesmo que não os consigas medir ou simplesmente não calhar, nestes primeiros tempos de aquario vais ter niveis altissimos de amónia.

O Facto da rocha ser maturada poderá abreviar esse ciclo, mas ele vai sempre acontecer.

Acho que tambem devias colocar um preencher o vidro de trás do  aquario, papel autocolante azul ou preto.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

bom, acima de tudo penso que a maioria, ou pelo menos parte de nós, estima os animais que tem e dá-lhes mais valor do que o meramente decorativo, como muita gente faz. Eu pelo menos estimo  :Smile: . Neste caso penso que nenhum dos que se incluem nesse grupo sujeitariam os animais a sofrimento desnecessário de forma consciente.
Por isso, eu acredito que a coisa n vá correr muito mal, nem acredito que o peixe vá sofrer.

No entanto quer corra bem, quer corra pior, uma coisa é certa, ao menos serve de exemplo para o futuro. É mais facil explicar as coisas dando exemplos concretos do que falar teoricamente.
Por isso sobre este assunto vou voltar a pronunciar-me quando a "experiência" for mais avançada.

 Também gosto de ver as coisas com os meus proprios olhos. Em todos os hobbies que pratico/pratiquei observei que as pessoas são muitas vezes dadas a exageros e ideias feitas. N estou a dizer que é o caso, até pq o que dizes faz todo o sentido.
 No entanto, falando apenas de aquáriofilia, quando me iniciei na água doce também havia uma serie de regras rigidissimas e não segui-las significava a morte de todo o sistema, quer fosse por doenças, ou picos de amonia, ou concentrações elevadas de CO2 etc etc.
 Acabei por concluir que nem tudo é assim tão linear, que cada caso é um caso, que ha demasiada gente que tem a mania e sem conhecermos as pessaos n sabemos como elas são, e que as variaveis involvidas são tantas, que ás vezes ha alguem que faz algo de errado, sem consequências e outras vezes pessoas que seguem tudo a risca, têm desastres n se sabe vindos de onde. 
 Este é o maior problema na aquariofilia. A maioria dos mitos, que ha muitos, surgem na sequência de problemas que alguem teve no aquário e considera uma hipotese provavel para a causa. Se se repetir o mesmo problema na sequência da tal hipotese, esta é imediatamente considerada responsavel e como poucos de nós têm formaçao na área (mesmo os que têm falham muitas vezes), muitas vezes n distinguimos uma coincidência ou causa secundária, de uma verdadeira causa do problema. Entretanto acho que ja divaguei tanto que me tornei confuso :P.
 O que eu queria dizer é que ás vezes as pessoas têm convicções tão fortes e as vezes com poucas bases ( mais uma vez, n estou a querer sugerir que é o caso, estou so a explicar pq e que gosto de ver com os meus proprios olhos ) que acabam por assustar o pessoal.
 Conheço um gajo que ao fim de 6 meses de aquário, tem lá se calhar 2 peixes pequenos, 2 ermitas e um ou 2 mini corais, pq tem medo de desequilibrar o sistema e matar tudo. Acho que tem cerca de 180L. Cautela é bonito, mas n exageremos.
 Assim se tudo correr como eu planeei, tendo em conta a escumação, o tamamnho do aquário, a rocha já maturada, a iluminação etc etc etc, quer dizer que para o *meu* caso a coisa era realmente possivel.
 Se der para o torto, de futuro posso virar-me para alguem e dizer, n faças isso, pq eu fiz isso assim e assado como tu e a coisa correu mal  :Smile: .
 É o chamado risco calculado. Vamos la ver se fizermos as contas bem. 
 Mas pronto, se correr bem, posso dizer que eu e o meu irmao ate fazemos umas coisas acertadas. Se correr mal posso por as culpas nele :P lol  :SbSourire2:  

Quanto a keramik, apenas vendi o que me venderam a mim. 
Já n me lembro se vi na net, se me disseram na loja, acerca do magnesio, mas já mais do que uma vez vi referência a tal. 
Como disse atrás, a ser verdade é uma grande vantagem, mas n tenho maneira de o confirmar de momento.

 Numa pequena pesquisa que fiz na net encontrei referências a que o calcio e o magnesio eram dissolvidos na água.
 (tive de retirar os links a pedido do administrador; pesquisa no google  por "vantagens reef keramik") 

Fora isto n tenho mais nada de concreto para mostrar. Pode ser mito urbano, pode n ser.


n me digas que n gostas dos mosaicos azulejos lá atrás :HaEbouriffe: .

realmente temos de arranjar forma de tapar aquilo, mas papel azul n sou grande fã. Tv preto.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eduardo

Os elos (links) que colocaste não se conseguem ler. 

Os membros para poderem ler esses tópicos têm obrigatoriamente que se registarem. Tal situação é contra as regras de RF, que apenas permite elos (links) para páginas  de livre acesso, sejam elas de fóruns ou de outro âmbito, mas que não obriguem os nossos membros a efectuar o registo.

agradeçemos que edites o teu comentário e retires os elos (links)

----------


## Eduardo Futre

já agora so uma pergunta na qual tenho duvidas.

qual é a corrente que o aquário deve ter e porque?
pq é que 4200l/h é insuficiente?

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

> já agora so uma pergunta na qual tenho duvidas.
> 
> qual é a corrente que o aquário deve ter e porque?
> pq é que 4200l/h é insuficiente?


Boas, :Olá:  

Dá uma vista de olhos aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/faq.php?faq...w_faq_item_rui

Tens lá muitas respostas as tuas duvidas, incluindo essa da corrente  :Pracima:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

obrigado  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

gil o teu topico esta muito bom e faz bastante sentido.

no entanto discordo em alguns pontos.

a minha experiencia em agua doce levou me a concluir que n existem varios picos de amonia, a menos que seja introduzida no aquario mais carga organica que a ja existente.como por exemplo introduzir peixes ou qualquer outro tipo de ser vivo.

num aquario de agua salgada penso que n sera muita a diferença; sei que o ciclo de um aquario de agua salgada e bem mais complexo que o de agua doce pois requer que todos esses micro organismos se desenvolvam e cimentem a sua colonia.no entanto estou convicto que a medida que essas colonias vao crescendo o numero de bacterias ira crencendo proporcionalmente,pois as bacterias conseguem-se reproduzir muito mais rapidamente que qualquer outro tipo de ser;e assim o aquario ira mostras niveis de amonia sempre muito baixos.

anteontem a amonia estava a 0.2 ontem estava a 0.1 e hoje acabei de fazer a mediçao e esta a 0(segundo as tabelas dos testes, os valores toxicos seram superiores a 0.3,sendo este dados com margem de segurança para os seres).os nitrotos anteontem estavam a 0.1 ontem estavam praticamente a 0 e hoje nem vestigios deles.pelo que podemos concluir que os vivos nada sofreram ate agora

isto significa que a colonia de bacterias esta a crescer muito bem e caso aconteça um desastre assim ira continuar certamente.

quanto ao sofrimento do peixe como o meu irmao disse e o que nos preocupa mais, por isso os niveis estao a ser monitorisados duas vezes por dia e assim iram continuar a ser nos proximos tempos para garantir que nada de mal aconteça.

o peixe veio de um aquario de 60 e neste momento esta mais feliz que nunca a explorar todos os cantos da sua nova casa;esta a comer muito bem e tem optimas cores, querem peixe mais feliz que este?

sou da opiniao que esta introduçao do peixe so veio ajudar acelerar o ritmo do ciclo e tornalo bem mais cimentado e seguro. caso morra alguma esponja ou outro ser toxico n devera mais haver grandes picos de amonia.

como o meu irmao disse falar teoricamente n nos leva a grandes conclusoes.

temos opinioes diferentes, agora vamos dar tempo ao tempo.

para dar continuidade a esta "experiencia" bastante interessante eu ou o meu irmao vamos aontinuar a colocar a evoluçao dos niveis.

falando agora um pouco da reefkeramic ja encontrei alguns topicos noutro site que afirmao que akilo liberta calcio e magnesio na agua, no entando segundo as nossas mediçoes os niveis de calsio e de magnesio sem a introduçao de mais nada anbos os niveis subiram um pouco.o calcio de 380 para 440. e o magnesi de 1.100 para 1.300.sera da keramic???

um abraço

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

A conversa está a correr muito bem , de forma interessante e com muita informação :Olá:  

Por essa razão não quero desviar a atenção de assuntos tão interessantes.

Contudo, queria apenas dizer o seguinte:

- Parabêns pelo layout. E não estou apenas a ser simpático. Fácilmente se verifica que está diferente . A rv está lá mas não " atamanca " o aquário deixando um espaço central bem grande para os peixes nadarem e acabando por tornar o aquario maior porque não rouba na profundidade.Gostei muito.

- Relativamente à circulação ,  cada vez mais ponho em causa aquele conceito do 20 x. Cada caso é cada caso e cada aquario tem a sua especificidade. Alguns concordarão comigo que existem grandes aquarios com uma " baixa " circulação. E Também existem vários tipos de bombas que provocam resultados finais de circulação diferentes.

Neste caso, para aquilo que se pretende e para os corais que os manos :Smile:  irão ter, até pode ser que a actual circulação se encontre adequada.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

muito obrigado pelo teu comentario, captaste totalmente a nossa ideia.

as rochas estao dispostas de maneira a dar maior noçao de profundidade e espaço apesar de na foto se perder um pouco essa noçao.

a rocha viva como disseste e bem n foi de todo atamancada, esta disposta em lugares estrategicos.

em relaçao a circulaçao tambem foi relativamente bem pensada pois com as duplas saidas das nossas bombas conseguimos ter zonas com bastante circulaçao e outras zonas com menor, nunca deixando de a ter;no entanto ainda estamos a ponderar a colocaçao ou n de mais uma bomba.

continuando a relatar os valores de compostos azotados fresquinhos  :Smile:  amonia-0 nitritos-0 nitratos-5 tudo em mg/litro.

perante estes valores de nitratos e depois de observarmos um pequeno aumento da algas decidimos fazer uma muda de 1/10 de agua. 

um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Bem, depois de ler os vossos posts e visto que estao com as ideias definidas.. não posso acrescentar muito mais porque nao vai valer a pena.
Muitas coisas são ideias pré-concebidas e existem alguns mitos infundados.. mas não é tudo.... muitas coisas são factos demonstrados cientificamente, e nesse caso vêr para querer..nao faz muito sentido.É chover no molhado. Se 100 pessoas experimentaram um problema porque tomaram uma acção X, a pessoa seguinte que faça o mesmo erro não vai mudar nada.. é so mais um numero.

As ultimas 2 pessoas que me disseram que eu era um exagerado e cheio de teorias e que resolveram fazer tudo á "braviu"  mataram um bom numero de peixes e corais e neste momento já venderam tudo e desistiram. Apesar dos muitos conselhos de membros aqui do forum, resolveram ignorar toda e qualquer opinião (nao sendo  tão obviamente o vosso caso, mas sim casos mais extremados).

Em relação a esses resultados de 0 Nitritos e 0 Amónia e 5 de nitratos  :Smile: ...
Posso assim interpretar do teu entusiasmo, e pelo facto de nao teres amonia nem nitritos, que o ciclo do vosso aquário está feito e em 3 dias!

Se assim o consideras e segundo a  vossa lógica, podes colocar peixes e corais á vontade, porque o ciclo já está.

O Valor de nitratos  que voces mediram é irrisório (tomara muitos aquarios ja montados a muito mais tempo que o vosso ter esses valores  :Smile:   :Smile: ) , enquanto medi os nitratos nunca os tive abaixo de 20, e não tinha qualquer tipo de algas. A haver algas (estranho nao achas ??  :Smile:   :Smile:  ) com certeza não tem a ver com nitratos.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bem penso que os nitratos sao assim tao baixo pois o aquario ainda n tem muita materia organica ou entao porque ainda n subiram o que tinham a subir muito provavelmente vao subir bem mais; neste momento e o que o teste diz. no entanto nos tamos ca para dar cabo deles com mudas de agua.

e agora ca para nos, 0 so nestes testes pouco precisos de gotinhas pois a amonia e os nitritos nunca sao 0 chapado, mas andam la muito perto.

ja agora pergunto a uma coisa. mesmo com mudas de agua suponho que seja inevitavel que os nitratos subam o que significa que sera inevitavel haver uma invasao de algas ou nem por isso?

e que um amigo meu tambem menbro do forum o Joao Manarte teve um crescimento bastante grande de algas nos primeiros tempos (tambem podia ter feito mais mudas de agua BALDAS LOLOLOL)

isso n seria nada agradavel quer visoalmente quer para a coralina.

um abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Gil, ninguem te chamou exagerado e eu proprio fiz questão de referir que tudo aquilo que disseste fazia sentido e varias vezes referi que a introdução do peixe tv tivesse sido prematura.
 Por outro lado, no mundo "netiano", falar em coisas provadas cientificamente é subjectivo, porque nunca ninguem se dá ao trabalho de justificar aquilo que diz, nem por palavras, nem por referências a links ou livros. É suposto eu ter de adivinhar o que está realmente provado e o que n está?
 Quando me dizem qualquer coisa, me dão um conselho, etc, eu agradeço, mas gosto de ver uma justificação. Frequentemente a peço e raramente a dão.
 Quando comecei nos discus aqui ha 2 anos, ja depois de ter quase um ano de  aquariofilia em cima (numa altura em que era nabo a nivel de doenças de água doce, fazia tudo com muita calma e seguia todos os conselhos que me davam)   comprei-os infestados de parasitas de guelras e intestinos (na altura eu n sabia o que era), eu tive o cuidado de relatar com cuidado num forum, o estado, aspecto e comportamento dos peixes. A opinião geral de todos os que me ajudaram (e foram muitos) foi para levantar a temperatura da água, meter sal na água, desligar a luz, isso é só stress e principalmente me desaconcelharam o uso de medicamentos pq é "anti-natural"(como se os parasitas desaparecessem por obra  egraça de nosso senhor). Escusado será dizer que experimentei tudo sem qualquer sucesso, até que alguem me sugeriu uma concentração de praziquantel e se esqueceu de referir que tinha de ligar uma bomba de ar bem forte, pq o praziquantel dá cabo dos niveis de oxigenio da água (e nao, n usei nenhuma das versoes plus do tenilvet, droncit e outros que tais). Durante a noite todos os meus 5 discus morreram da cura, sufocados. Se em vez de terem andado a inventar mezinhas, me tivessem dito que havia um medicamento desenvolvido especificamente para aquáriofilia chamado Sterazin, tinham-me poupado muta chatice, despesa e desgosto. Os parasitas intestinais também tinham sido facil de resolver se me tivessem logo aconcelhado o flagyl, até pq é mais dificil de curar do que as guelras, pq os peixes rapidamente deixam de comer com parasitas do genero que atacaram os meus(hexamitas ou spironucleu, nunca sei bem, pq ate aqui as opiniões se dividem. mas n interessa, morre tudo com o flagyl :P). Uma infestação de ténias, por exemplo,  apesar do parasita ser bem maior, eles demoram  muito mais tempo a perder o apetite, apesar de a magreza começar a aser aparente.
 Mais uma vez acabei por dar um exemplo longo e afastei-me do assunto inicial. Peço desculpa, mas divagar é cmg  :Smile: 


Claro que n vamos  encher o aquario de corais e vivos neste momento.

 A unica coisa que conseguimos provar até agora, é que um aquário com uma litragem razoavel, com uma escumação adequada, uma circulção mediana e rocha viva bem maturada, tem uma colonia de bacterias suficiente para aguentar a carga orgânica de 2 ermitas e um Premnas, sem causar picos de amonia ou nitritos letais, nem sequer perigosos. Muito mais do que isso, tinha provavelmente provocado poblemas serios.
 No entanto, penso que concluir que existe uma boa filtragem biologica para a carga orgânica fornecida, tendo em conta que tivemos niveis razoaveis de nitritos e amonia e agora está tudo a zeros, n é uma conclusao infundada.
 Provamos também, que até agora n colocamos nenhuma forma de vida em perigo, e essas eram as alegações iniciais, nao so tuas como de outros membros.


 As algas são minimas e penso ser normal, pelo menos do que tenho observado de outras pessoas. 
 N é nenhum surto incontrolavel e com o tempo a filtragem anaerobia torna-se-á mais compentente e a alga coralina vai alastrar, ajudando a consumir compostos azotados em excesso. 
Ainda andamos um bocadinho de volta da afinação da escumação para conseguirmos uma escumação a 100% e quando conseguirmos, vai ser mais uma coisa a ajudar.
 Se os niveis de nitratos têm a ver com o aparecimento de algas... claro que tem. Quem ja manteve plantados sabe, que geralmente as formas de vida mais primarias são muito mais oportunistas e as algas n são diferentes. Em meios n equilibrados convinentemente, elas passam logo  a carga.
 Como as algas ainda têm pouca competição a nivel de consumo de nitratos e fosfatos e outras coisas que tais, proliferam com relativa facilidade, mas sao facilmente controlaveis com pequenas mudas de água regulares.
 Nunca referimos que o ciclo estava completo, dissemos que com quase toda a certeza que n iamos matar ninguem com picos de amonia  :Smile: 

 Penso tambem que os baixos niveis registados durante o ciclo do azoto, serem beneficos para a proliferação da alga coralina, tendo em conta que é um ser fotossintetico e que necessita de compostos azotados na água . Convém também, que n acabe invadida pelas algas "indesejaveis".

 No fundo, o que pedimos são realmente opiniões e criticas construtivas fundamentadas, quer a nivel de setup ou estética e não algo do genero, "vocês vão matar o aquário todo, pq introduziram um peixe".
 É só isso  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Confesso que gosto do vosso layout.

Em minha opinião a disposição esta óptima com um pequeno senão.
Toda a estrutura da rocha  deveria ter ficado um pouco mais baixa.

Parece-me que esse termostato não é assim tão bonito para ter esse destaque no aquário  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

o termoestato, realmente n ifica nada bem ali, tal como os azulejos  :HaEbouriffe:  

no entanto, uma das razões pq ele se encontra naquele sitio onde o pusemos, é termos mais facilidade em lhe chegar.
Os azulejos, espero resolver com coralina no vidro de trás (muito demorado), ou tv com papel preto.
Para o termoestato, temos de arranjar uma forma melhor de o colocar.
 Mesmo assim fiquei contente por termos conseguido esconder as bombas relactivamente bem e por a bomba do escumador ter ficado num canto escuro la atrás onde, apesar de se ver, n perturba muito a vista.

Uma sump faz realmente muita falta, mas no nosso caso era impraticavel, infelizmente.


relactivamente a altura das rochas, gostava de ter conseguido meter o lado esquerdo mais alt e mais denso que o diretio, para haver um maior contraste entre os lados, mas n consegui, devido a quantidade e forma das rochas que eu tinha. O facto de ter a bomba do escumador do lado esquerdo atrás, tb me limitou a nivel de altura.

Mais baixo, mais baxio, n faria, pq das duas uma... ou tinha de usar menos rocha, ou mete-la mais na base tornando o fundo mais pesado e menos aberto, reduzindo tb as zonas de esconderijos possiveis, pq no meio das 2 formações criadas(principalmente na da esquerda), ha muitas reenrancias e tuneis por onde eles podem nadar/fugir/esconder-se/criar "casa".

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ja agora pergunto a uma coisa. mesmo com mudas de agua suponho que seja inevitavel que os nitratos subam o que significa que sera inevitavel haver uma invasao de algas ou nem por isso?


Olá :Olá: ,

Quanto tempo tens essa luz ligada?

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

gil, bem o resposavel pelos testes sou eu e quer acredites ou n, foi isso que o teste mostrou.

acho que n percebeste totalmente bem o nosso ponto de vista. no sabemos, como e obvio, que o aquario n tem o ciclo completo nem pouco mais ou menos, pois como ja referimos ha milhares de colonia de micro organismos que ainda tem que se cimentar.no entanto, e isso penso que ja conseguimos provar, e que ja temos colonia de bacteria suficiente para aguentar a nossa carga organica sem amonia ou nitritos na agua.

na parte em que dizes que ver para quer nao faz sentido tenho que discordar de ti, pois isso faz parte do metodo cientifico, fazer a experiencia; e no fundo no fundo foi o que nos fizemos e ainda estamos a fazer, estamos a fazer uma experiencia com metodo e cabeça, e a avaliaçao final dos resultados esta como nos tinhamos previsto.

sem duvida que isto n seria possivel se tivessemos atirado para la a rocha e o peixe e ficado a espera que o aquario tivesse estavel. mas a coisa n se passou assim.

a rocha foi escolhida a dedo(ja muito bem curada) e a sua colocaçao, tendo em conta a luz e corrente, tambem foi muito bem pensado.a introduçao de comida esta a ser controlada ao milimetro; e tudo isso tornou possivel esta nossa situaçao com 0 amonia e 0 nitritos ao 4 dia de aquario.

agora e dar tempo ao tempo esperar que as colonias de micro-organismos se cimentem bem.entretanto vamos ter muito tempo para pensar nos corais que queremos ter; ver as suas nessessidades e decidir a sua colucaçao no aquario.

um abraço

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas ricardo

a luz esta ligada mais ou menos 10 horas por dia.

um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> boas ricardo
> 
> a luz esta ligada mais ou menos 10 horas por dia.
> 
> um abraço


Então as algas vão ser mesmo inevitáveis!
O meu concelho é colocares 2 horas para já, e alimentas o peixe nessa altura (sem exageros), para abrandares um pouco o boom de algas! :SbOk2:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Para alêm do que o Ricado disse...
Mantenham o KH alto, kalk sempre a abrir desde o primeiro dia, ajudem o sistema com macro algas e trocas de água de 10 a 20% semanais de modo a evitar um pouco a sempre chata fase de algas...

Quanto ao peixe podiam ter esperado um pouco. Defendo que se deve sempre começar primeiro com os corais, estabilizar o aquário e depois colocar os peixes por ultimo mas também noto que já existe alguma experiencia e conhecimentos dos ciclos do aquário e que tentam ser cuidadosos com a vida animal o que é sempre de louvar.

Boa sorte...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

boas

ok vou reduzir as horas de luz. hoje comprei um mangue que deve ajudar bastante no consumo de nitratos.

um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ok vou reduzir as horas de luz. hoje comprei um mangue que deve ajudar bastante no consumo de nitratos.


Um mangue não vai ter qualquer efeito... terás que aumentar a parada pelo menos para uns 10!

Não vou acrescentar nada ao que já foi dito. Posso ver que são de ideias fixas e que mesmo o óbvio não é verdade para vocês. Desejo-Vos sorte e espero que consigam ter sucesso, mesmo com todas essas ideias instituídas. Um aquário de recife não é um monstro mas pode rapidamente tornar-se num pesadelo se algumas normas básicas não forem cumpridas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

N Diogo, estás errado. Não somos nós que temos as ideias instituidas e dá para ver pelo nosso discurso até agora.
 Quanto muito, pusemos em causa as ideias já instituidas por vós, mas sem nunca deixarmos de frisar que podemos estar errados.
 No entanto, acerca dos picos de amonia *mortais* parece que tinhamos razão, pois nunca existiram, nem chegaram lá perto. Afinal n era assim tão obvio como isso  :Smile: . 
 A bem dizer, esta era a *unica* coisa que estavamos a tentar provar  e conseguimos. Agora vamos ver se continuamos a aguentar o aquário durante o normal e inevitavel ciclo das algas, ou se realmente isto vai tudo para o galheiro, se bem que a unica coisa que pode acontecer, é a rocha ficar coberta de algas, o que dificilmente é mortal, quanto muito é inestetico. 
 Uma vez vencidas as algas, vamos adicionar gradualmente corais e mais alguns vivos.


 Penso que tanto eu como o meu irmão já argumentamos o que tinhamos para argumentar. Vamos ver se isto vai acabar em sonho cor de rosa ou pesadelo.
 Vamos continuar a relatar a evolução no nosso aquário esporadicamente, ainda com ingenuas esperanças de que tudo vai correr pelo melhor.

abraços e vamos dando noticias.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> N Diogo, estás errado. Não somos nós que temos as ideias instituidas e dá para ver pelo nosso discurso até agora.
> Quanto muito, pusemos em causa as ideias já instituidas por vós, mas sem nunca deixarmos de frisar que podemos estar errados.
> No entanto, acerca dos picos de amonia mortais parece que tinhamos razão, pois nunca existiram, nem chegaram lá perto. Afinal n era assim tão obvio como isso . 
> A bem dizer, esta era a unica coisa que estavamos a tentar provar e conseguimos


Boas Eduardo..

Voces não provaram nada.. o ciclo mal começou... os picos ainda estão para vir....
E prova disso é as algas que ainda vão aparecer.. ou pelo menos já começaram, como tu próprio afirmas a seguir...

Para provar se tens ou não tens picos de amónia, tinhas que estar a fazer medições constantes da mesma.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

vão continuar a ser feitos e caso sejam registados, serão postos aqui.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bom, depois de termos deixado passar alguns dias para ver a evoluçao do aquario volto a carga com a evoluçao do mesmo.

esta semana que passou tivemos um boom de algas castanhas, o que nos levou a refletir o porque de um crescimento tao rapido.

fomos analisar os dados que coletamos diariamente e nao chegamos a conclusao nenhuma: amonia 0; nitritos 0; nitratos 5; fosfatos (perto de 0)

decidimos comprar o teste de silicatos, quando medimos passavam da escala, fomos medir a agua da rede e passavam igualmente da escala.como nos estavamos a fazer mudas de agua diarias, so estavamos a alimentar ainda mais as algas.Parece que a nossa opçao de nao comprar uma osmose para poupar 200€ n foi a melhor.

agora com as mudas com agua de osmose os silicatos ja estao perto de 0 e as algas reduziram muito o crescimento.

quanto aos picos de amonia, ainda n vieram e com 15 dias de aquario montado e ja com peixe dentro as hipoteses desses picos aparecerem parecem diminutas.

acho que estamos a um passo de provar que com um bom planeamento, uma boa rocha viva bem corada e um aquario com boa litragem e possivel e viavel a introduçao de vivos, feita com pes e cabeça, nas primeiras semanas de quario. estamos a um passo de dismistificar alguns desses mitos e dogmas que ainda se fazem sentir muito na aquariofilia; de que os aquarios tem que estar meses sem nada dentro. estamos aos poucos a demonstrar que  essa permissa n e valida para todos os casos, nem pouco mais ou menos.

penso que estamos cada vez mais perto de provar que a introduçao prematura do peixe so veio acelerar o cilo do azoto e fazer com que a clonia de bacteria ficasse mais forte e bem cimentada.

acho que estamos no bom caminho  :Pracima: 

brevemente vem mais fotos para verem as algas que ja estao a regredir

um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

[QUOTE=Pedro Futre]boas



acho que estamos a um passo de dismistificar todos esses mitos que ainda se fazem sentir muito na aquariofilia, de que os aquarios tem que estar meses sem nada dentro.

penso que estamos cada vez mais perto de provar que a introduçao prematura do peixe so veio acelerar o cilo do azoto e fazer com que a clonia de bacteria ficasse mais forte e bem cimentada.

acho que estamos no bom caminho  :Pracima: 



 :Olá:  ola

tas completamente equivocado amigo :Prabaixo:  

abraços :SbOk:

----------


## Gil Miguel

> esta semana que passou tivemos um boom de algas castanhas, o que nos levou a refletir o porque de um crescimento tao rapido
> fomos analisar os dados que coletamos diariamente e nao chegamos a conclusao nenhuma: amonia 0; nitritos 0; nitratos 5; fosfatos (perto de 0)


Boas Pedro

Não te iludas... só obtens estes valores porque as algas no seu crescimento estão a consumir os nitratos/fosfatos.





> decidimos comprar o teste de silicatos, quando medimos passavam da escala, fomos medir a agua da rede e passavam igualmente da escala.como nos estavamos a fazer mudas de agua diarias, so estavamos a alimentar ainda mais as algas.Parece que a nossa opçao de nao comprar uma osmose para poupar 200€ n foi a melhor.


Não podes atribuir de forma alguma o crescimento das algas unicamente aos silicatos. As algas não se desenvolvem apenas com esse elemento.
Eu uso agua da torneira a 2 anos e não tenho algas.. eu e muita gente.





> quanto aos picos de amonia, ainda n vieram e com 15 dias de aquario montado e ja com peixe dentro as hipoteses desses picos aparecerem parecem diminutas
> acho que estamos a um passo de dismistificar todos esses mitos que ainda se fazem sentir muito na aquariofilia, de que os aquarios tem que estar meses sem nada dentro.


Monitorisaste a Amonia 24 horas por dia ? Como podes afirmar que esses picos não existiram? 
Para haver ciclo do Azoto, tem que haver amonia. Se existem muitas algas é porque existe muita matéria organica disponivel, logo é porque a amónia ainda não é transformada á velocidade normal, ou seja, no teu aquario a disnitrificação ainda é reduzida.
De facto o peixe poderá ter acelerado o ciclo.. mas a que preço?




> penso que estamos cada vez mais perto de provar que a introduçao prematura do peixe so veio acelerar o cilo do azoto e fazer com que a clonia de bacteria ficasse mais forte e bem cimentada.


Pedro não vais nem podes provar nada sem dados válidos e contrariar provas cientificas mais que dadas e obviamente lógicas.
É de salutar esse espirito desafiador e procurar perceber algumas ideias, mas para provares seja o que for na área da biologia tens que seguir um método cientifico, tens que apresentar dados e medições rigorosas ( e acredita que não é com testes das cores), e tens que te basear em factos e não em explicações adequadas ao que procuras provar.

A esmagadora maioria de nós (tirando os que tem formação cientifica para tal), não provamos nada. Não somos cientistas nem temos equipamentos para com exactidão, comprovar determinados fenomenos. Quanto muito transmitimos a nossa opinião, e de preferencia da forma mais humilde possivel.


Ficamos então á espera das fotos, para melhor percebermos o tipo de algas que ainda tens agora, podias colocar fotos das diferentes fases.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

eu sei que as algas n se alimentam so de nitratos,n me percebas mal.

elas sao seres fotossinteticos e como tal precisam de compostos azotados para levarem a vante a fotossintese.

no entanto como todos nos sabemos mesmo em aquarios montados ja ha muito tempo a comcentraçao de amonia e nitritos nuca ira ser 0 se assim fosse n haveria ciclo do azoto.

no entanto estas algas como seres extremamente simples conseguem crescer com os poscos nutrientes azotados que eu tenho na agua, pois sao seres muito simples, e o facto de os silicatos estar la en grandes quantidades fez do meu aqua uma casa perfeita; ja que depois da reduçao dos mesmos elas começaram a regredir.

no teu aquario tu ja tens la muito seres como por exemplo os corais etc etc que competem com esse tipo de seres e que facilmente ganham a luta.

tens razao quando dizes que n fiz testes 24H por dia, mas eu tambem me expliquei mal. eu queria dizer que os picos de amonia elevadissimos(mortais) ainda estao para vir. pois ate num aquario montado ha muito tempo se te descuidares e meteres comida demais vais ter picos de amonia(graficamente falando) mas que sao completamente seguros.mesmo n medindo 24H por dia um pico mortal n aparece e desaparece com um estalar de dedos; e algo que demora horas.e mesmo que n detetasse isso na amonia iria detetar num aumento de nitritos e nitratos.

quanto as provas cientificas mais que provadas ainda n tive acesso a nenhum estudo feito por biologos sobre as flutuaçoes do ciclo do azotos em quario marinho e acho mesmo que eles n existem. por isso acho que n ha provas mais que dadas.

quanto aos testes n serem rigorosos tens toda a razao e um facto que sao pouco. mas com esses testes apesar de n conseguir medir a milesima consigo certamente medir grandes flutuaçoes de valores e com isso tenho os factos suficientes para apresentar as minhas explicaçoes.

ja tive muitas aulas de laboratorio e posso dizer que tenho uma noçao de como o metodo cientifico funciona, e acho que consegui dados suficientes para elaborar uma pequena experiencia.se este ano entrar para a faculdade daki a uns 6 ou 7 anos ja te faço uma experiencia n enquanto carola destas coisas mas sim enquanto biologo marinho. vamos torcer por mim HEHE :SbSourire:  

e pena que n haja $$ para comprar testes rigorosos mas tenho que fazer as minhas experiencias com o que tenho  :SbSourire: 

e acho que elas ja me dao provas suficientes e querentes para poder afirmar alguma coisa num mundo onde as provas realmente cientificamente estudadas sao inexistentes.

um abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas novamente.




> eu sei que as algas n se alimentam so de nitratos,n me percebas mal.
> elas sao seres fotossinteticos e como tal precisam de compostos azotados para levarem a vante a fotossintese.
> 
> no entanto como todos nos sabemos mesmo em aquarios montados ja ha muito tempo a comcentraçao de amonia e nitritos nuca ira ser 0 se assim fosse n haveria ciclo do azoto.


A grande diferença Pedro entre um aquario maturado e um aquario em ciclo, é que o primeiro transforma a Amónia e restantes compostos azotados muito, mas muito mais rapidamente que num aquario em ciclo. Este ultimo pode ainda nem ter a capacidade para completar o ciclo do azoto, resultando nos tais picos de amónia, acumulação de nitratos, ou boom de Algas filamentosas e outras , que se alimentam desses compostos azotados.





> no entanto estas algas como seres extremamente simples conseguem crescer com os poscos nutrientes azotados que eu tenho na agua, pois sao seres muito simples, e o facto de os silicatos estar la en grandes quantidades fez do meu aqua uma casa perfeita; ja que depois da reduçao dos mesmos elas começaram a regredir.
> no teu aquario tu ja tens la muito seres como por exemplo os corais etc etc que competem com esse tipo de seres e que facilmente ganham a luta.


O meu aquário não surgiu do nada Pedro, tambem ele passou por uma fase de maturação, no entanto, e comparando com aquarios que usam apenas agua de osmose, quer na reposição, quer nas mudanças de agua (agua salinada), o ciclo teve uma duração equivalente.





> tens razao quando dizes que n fiz testes 24H por dia, mas eu tambem me expliquei mal. eu queria dizer que os picos de amonia elevadissimos(mortais) ainda estao para vir. pois ate num aquario montado ha muito tempo se te descuidares e meteres comida demais vais ter picos de amonia(graficamente falando) mas que sao completamente seguros.mesmo n medindo 24H por dia um pico mortal n aparece e desaparece com um estalar de dedos; e algo que demora horas.e mesmo que n detetasse isso na amonia iria detetar num aumento de nitritos e nitratos.


Os picos de amónia podem ou não ser mortais, nunca te disse que com certeza o peixe ia morrer, agora que provavelmente sofreu com o ciclo, sofreu.
Se em vez de um premnas tivesses colocado outra espécie de palhaço, ou cirurgião ou outro peixe menos resistente, com certeza que tinha morrido.
A vossa sorte é que de facto o premnas é um peixe de guerra, no entanto esse facto não implica que tenha que ser sujeito ao ciclo normal de um aquario novo.
Como já afirmei anteriormente, a monitorização teria que ser constante para detectares os ditos picos, ou fazias testes todos os dias de 3 em 3 horas ? :Smile: 


Logo deixo-te aqui alguns links sobre este assunto.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

n poderia concordar mais contigo gil, quando dizes que um aquario maturado transforma a materia organica muito mais rapido do que um aquario imaturo.

nao posso de maneira nenhuma concordar quando dizes que num aquario imaturo que ja passou por um pico de amonia outro de nitritos e outro de nitratos ainda n tem o ciclo completo; pois como sabes o cilo do azoto começa com a formaçao de amonia depois dasse a oxidaçao do azoto e aparecem os nitritos e depois os nitratos. esta tudo interligado; como os nitratos sao a ultima etapa significa que todas as bacteria amonizantes e nitrificantes estao la.claro que nao na quantidade suficiente para suportarem grandes cargas organicas como e obvio; mas se aquario zerou a amonia e os nitritos o ciclo esta completo para a carga organica presente no aquario.

o aparecimento n significa de maneira alguma que aquerio esta com amonia ou nitritos pois elas facilmente se alimentam de nitratos(como todas as algas e plantas fazem)

quanto ao sofrimento do peixe foi o que sempre nos preocupou mais e os teste n foram feitos de 3 em 3 horas mas foram feito com bastante frequencia e o peixe foi observado talvez mais que uma vez por hora (aquario acabado de montar ja se sabe  :SbSourire:  )

quando era aquariofilista novato tive grandes picos de amonia e nitritos e aprendi da pior maneira a observar os sintomas de envenenamento. por isso ninguem melhor do que eu ou o meu irmao para vermos se o peixe estaria em sofrimento ou nao e garantidamente que o peixe nunca sofreu de maneira nenhuma, ja que os simtomas foram totalmente inexistentes e com os testes sempre a darem valores de amonia e nitritos sempre abaixo do potenssialmente e sublinho o potenssialmente perigoso.

acima de tudo estamos aki para preservar a vida e n faze-la sofrer.

quem esteve a aconpanhar todo estre desenvolvimento fomos nos e certamente que as nossas certezas quanto ao sofrimento do peixe sao corretas. agora n te ofendas com o que vou dizer; mas o sofrimento do peixe e algo que tu nunca poderas afirmar com certesa e apenas poderas fazer suposiçoes pois n tiveste ca para ver.Mas nos estivemos.

as minhas afirmaçoes n foram dadas apenas para eu sair com razao pois isso seria uma estupidez e nao nos levava a lugar nenhum.

se o peixe tivesse sofrido eu seria o primeiro a dizer.penso que nao poes isso em causa.

para acabar queria salientar que podas as minha afirmaçoes foram feitas com base em factos que eu observei e dados que eu proprio colectei e nao em suposiçoes pois isso iria invalidar toda esta nossa "experiencia"

as fotos veem a caminho e nos vamos continuar a relatar a evoluçao das algas e do aquario em si.

um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

É óbvio que o peixe sofreu...
É óbvio que vai continuar a sofrer...
É óbvio que o aquário ainda vai ter muitas algas...
É óbvio que mais tarde ou mais cedo desaparecem...

Tudo é óbvio, menos acharmos que sabemos tudo e que podemos provar seja o que for. Não sou das pessoas mais humildes que andam por aqui ( :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  ), mas nunca até hoje pus em causa uma teoria cientifica, óbvia e evidente, assente em bases sólidas. 

Sinceramente espero que o Vosso aquário resulte e que num futuro próximo possam vir a ser os dois, aquarifilistas de excelência. Agora, acho que deviam ser mais humildes e não pensarem que sabem tudo e que tudo tem uma explicação lógica. Se continuarem por alguns anos, depressa vão perceber que nem tudo se explica nos nossos aquários.

Tal como o Gil, também eu uso água da torneira, mas nem por isso tive algas. O ciclo do meu aquário foi diferente do normal, apenas porque usei 50% de água do anterior aquário e 50% de água natural (que aproveito para Vos aconselhar a usarem).

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bom parece que ha aki demasiadas coisa obvias e inexplicaveis.

sabes porque e que isso acontece??provavelmente nunca te questionaste sobre isso.

mas para mim e o senso comum a falar mais alto, e ele fala mais alto porque?? no meu ver e porque n ha estudo para explicar o inexplicavel.

falas em bases cientificas solidas, mas eu ainda n vi onde e que elas andam. onde e que estao os estudos feitos?? ninguem ate hoje sabe ou disse onde eles andam. talvez e porque eles ainda n foram feitos.

como eles ainda n foram feitos e por isso que ha tanta coisas inexplicavel, ou queres dizer por explicar??

como podes dizer que as coisas sao obvias se n as vez a acontecer?

ja fizeste tu proprio a experiencia?

ja viste experiencias feitas?

aposto que n, porque elas n foram feitas.

enganas te quanto dizes que nos pensamos que sabemos tudo.nos estamos fartos de dizer que n sabemos e fazemos questao de dizer que podemos estar errados.por isso e que estamos a fazer esta experiencia que esta a ser mais do que bem socedida. estamos a tentar ter cabeça na avaliaçao dos resultados e estamos a tentar ter um metodo o mais proximo do metodo cientifico possivel, tendo em conta os recursos.

penso que les-te este topico todo na diagonal e sem te querer ofender acho que e por isso que surgio esta tua resposta com fraca qualidade do ponto de ista cientifico que n da respostas para nada e que afirma certezas de coisas incertas.

neste mundo feito de fisica e quimica so n se consegue explicar a existencia ou nao de deus tudo o resto e explicavel; tudo passa por processos fisicos e quimicos que com estudos facil ou com mais dificuldade se explicam.

neste caso n se explicam porque n ha estudos.

gostaria de pedir para que n surjam mais deste tipo de respostas que n levam a lado nenhum.este topico esta a levar um rumo que podera ser de bastante interesse; o gil esta a dar respostas bem pensadas e que tentam contrapor a minha teoria. gostaria que todas fossem assim.afinal estamos aki todos para aprender.

no final de isto tudo das duas uma ou eu aprendo com voces ou voces vao aprender comigo, so n aprende quem acha que ja sabe tudo e n abre a mente.

n estou aki para andar a discutir com a malta e no meu ver este tipo de respostas so proporciona situaçoes desse tipo que com as quais ninguem aprende nada e sao uma verdadeira estupidez

aki todos sabemos muito pouco e ninguem ter certezas de como as coisas se passam nos nossos pequenos ecossistemas.

por isso n vamos falar em coisas obvias e altamente estudadas porque elas simplesmente n existem.

vamos falar sim em hipoteses e os factos que eu e o meu irmao estamos a arranjar para formar a nossa teoria.

os factos sao factos e ninguem pode dizer que as coisas n se passaram assim.

acho que o facto de nos estarmos a tentar por em causa as teorias existentes so demonstra que pensamos no assumto e n as aceitamos. justamos o facto de elas n serem estudadas e terem surgido quando ainda nem sequer se vendia rocha viva ou muito menos curada e vimos que possivelmente estariam obsuletas.

e ate hoje estamos no bom caminho para conseguir provar isso.e assim que os cientistas fazem; eles n se limitam a ouvir as teorias existentes e a aceita-las eles criticam-nas e contrapoem-nas ate se chegar a uma conclusao. e assim que se faz ciencia, a por o cerebro a trabalhar e n apenas a aceitar as coisas.

um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Não vou entrar em discussão contigo mas se me permites puxar dos galões, então posso dizer-te que em 15 anos de aquariofilia salgada, já fiz muitas experiências (não cientificas) e quando dou uma opinião, normalmente faço-o com base em factos que eu mesmo apurei com os anos de experiência.

Agora por em causa factos evidentes à luz da quimica, isso nunca fiz! Não terás um aquário maturado e sem picos de amónia em menos de 1 mês - isto é uma realidade e por mais experiências bem sucedidas que faças, não vais poder demonstrar o contrário. Se o fizeres ou és mentiroso ou mentiroso!

Posso mesmo dizer-te que um aquário só está verdadeiramente maturado passados pelos menos 6 meses e ainda assim dependendo de muitos factores, como a quantidade de Rocha Viva e outros.

Já dei muitas cabeçadas e cometi muitos erros - infleizmente quando comecei não existia esta enorme base de dados que é a Internet e os Fóruns... aproveita o que tens.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Aqui fica um Artigo de um *Doutorado* em Quimica Orgãnica e respectivo artigo escrito pelo mesmo (Written by Chris Cow - Ph.D. Organic Chemistry)

http://www.reefsaltwateraquarium.com...gen_Cycle.html


Fica aqui alguns paragrafos  do artigo:
_"Water placed in a new aquarium will change quite radically. It takes time for the aquarium to be able to remove all of the waste material (ammonia) to a less toxic substance (Nitrate) New aquariums generally take about 5 - 7 weeks to balance..."_

_"Of course, another big advantage is that no fish are subjected to high ammonia or nitrite concentrations, eliminating mortalities and ammonia/nitrite related illnesses which frequently occur in new tanks."_
Este é um dos muitos artigos escritos por pessoas formadas e especializadas nesta área.

Mais alguns artigos sobre o tema:
http://www.reefcorner.com/Manual/nitrogen_cycle.htm

http://austinaquariums.com/nitrogencycle.html

Podes tambem consultar o Livro " The modern coral reef aquarium - Volume 1" , pag. 162 de SVein A. Fossa e Alf Jacob Nilsen (podes consultar o curriculum e formação profissional destes 2 senhores na Internet)
Retirei de lá o seguinte parágrafo
"_ During the initial stage the biological conditions in a coral reef aquarium are virtually lethal to many organisms. Even vigorous and very robust animals are weakened to such a degree that they obviously become more susceptible to parasitic and bacterial diseases.
It may take four to twelve  weeks until stable populations of nitrifying bacteria (nitrosomonas, nitrobacter) have developed_."

Como te disse num post anterior, existe muita literatura ( e cientifica) sobre o ciclo do azoto.Foram aqui apresentados apenas alguns exemplos.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

N temos qualquer vontade de passar por mentirosos. De facto, quanto mais tempo passa, mais constatamos que a nossa realidade n é a vossa.

 N temos nada a ganhar ou a perder com isto e tudo o que foi relatado até agora foi exacto. Quem quiser acredita, quem n quer n acredita. Não temos forma de provar que estamos a ser honestos, mas estão convidados a vir cá fazer os testes vocês proprios, se duvidam da veracidade das nossas palavras.

O Diogo tem 15 anos de experiência, o Gil tem um artigo de um doutorado. Nós temos um aquario sem valores de amonia e nitritos desde o 4º ou 5º dia de existência, com um peixe, ermitas e cerithums lá dentro. Em que ficamos?
Fico então a espera dos tais picos, mas quanto mais tempo passa, menos provavel isso me parece  :Smile:  . 
Espero seriamente que estejamos errados, pq a ultima coisa que eu quero é que reescrevam as leis da quimica por nossa causa  :Wink: .
 Com sorte e amanhã já temos o Premnas a nadar de barriga para cima  :yb663:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas
> ... pois como sabes o cilo do azoto começa com a formaçao de amonia depois dasse a oxidaçao do azoto e aparecem os nitritos e depois os nitratos. esta tudo interligado; como os nitratos sao a ultima etapa significa que todas as bacteria amonizantes e nitrificantes estao la.claro que nao na quantidade suficiente para suportarem grandes cargas organicas como e obvio; mas se aquario zerou a amonia e os nitritos o ciclo esta completo para a carga organica presente no aquario.
> ...


Boas...  :Olá:   :Olá:  

Antes de mais, quero dizer que este vosso tópico está a ser interessante de seguir, até porque (apesar de terem ou não razão) debatem as ideias e isso só serve para que todos aprendamos com esse debate!

Alimentando a salutar discussão, gostava de dizer, que apesar de já ter sido focado várias vezes o assunto "prova científica", nenhum de nós (eu, o Gil, o Diogo e vós próprios) tem condições (neste momento), para elaborar uma tese sobre uma hipótese que se coloque, isto porque não temos um ambiente controlado, não temos instrumentos e ou dispositivos que nos permitam medir com rigor, os mais variados valores (não é com testes de titulação que se fazem medições rigorosas) e por mais outras milhentas razões...
Em relação ao ciclo do nitrogénio (azoto), devo-vos dizer que a última fase não são os nitratos... A fase final, é mesmo quando "aparece" o azoto (N) na forma gasosa, que se forma através da "decomposição" dos nitratos em nitrogénio por parte das bactérias anaeróbicas (desnitrificantes). Apenas quando os nitratos, são exportados desta forma, do aquário para o meio ambiente (no caso o ar), é que o ciclo se completa! Por isso os valores dos nitratos, chegam a zero, caso contrário, seria uma função "qualquer", crescente que nunca tenderia ou chegaria a zero!  

Seja como for, acho que devem continuar a debater as vossas ideias, pois como já afirmei é este debate que nos enriquece e faz pensar! Devo igualmente dizer que não devem pensar que existem dogmas instaurados, até porque como o Diogo disse existem "coisas que não se explicam"... Todas as ideias são susceptíveis de ser debatidas, seja as de quem for (até as teses de doutoramento o são e algumas provadas falsas), como tal não o deixem de fazer... 

Força aí e felicidades para o vosso,  recente aquário!  :SbOk3:  

Um abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Tenho seguido este topico e no inicio realmente tambem pensei, estes irmão estão doidos :SbClown:  

Mas depois, com o seguimento do topico fui alterando as minhas ideias. Eles tem um aquario recem montado, sim, mas com rocha já maturada num aquario. Essa rocha já vem totalmente "equipada" de bacterias para fazer a desnitrificação completa. Logo, é perfeitamente possivel o sistema aguentar uma pequena carga biologica, penso eu de quê. A quantidade de bacterias presentes na propria agua não é muito relevante para a desnitrificação, faltando realmente bacterias nas rochas novas, substratos e vidros.

Num aquario de agua doce, desde que o filtro esteja ciclado, é perfeitamente possivel meter peixes logo na montagem, porque não num salgado!!!

A mudança do aquario do Diogo, e eu tambem já o fiz 3 vezes sem baixas, tambem ajudam a crer que a rocha so por si traz uma boa capacidade desnitrificantes, quando, como disse, esteja perfeitamente maturada.

De qualquer forma, recomendaria sempre a calma na montagem de um salgado como precaução para possiveis problemas

abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

José Duarte, tens toda a razão naquilo que dizes. Os nosso testezinhos caseiros n são a precisão em pessoa, nem pouco mais ou menos. Rigor cientifico para além de qualquer duvida é coisa que n pode existir em nossas casas, mas isso n significa que uma experienciazinha simples como esta n possa ser levada a cabo.

 Mais uma vez, nunca dissemos que o aquário já estava estavel. Dissemos sim, que tinhamos filtro biologico suficiente para aguentar a carga organica de um peixe quase desde inicio, sem que este sofresse ou morresse, apesar do Diogo achar tão obvio que assim fosse. Só temos 3 aninhos de aquáriofilia, é verdade, mas mesmo que n tivessemos os testes, que temos feito, 3 anos a observar peixes já dá para ter uma ideia de quando eles sofrem e até mesmo de quando eles morrem. :yb665:  
 Nos primeiros dias, os valores de amonia e nitritos mantiveram-se abaixo daqueles a que se aconcelham mudas de água (e mesmo assim mudavamos sempre um pouco) e apartir daí estiveram baixos demais para que pudessem ser medidos pelos testezinhos da praça. Exactamente por o filtro biologico ainda n estar 100% estável, é que fazemos mudas de água diárias pequenas, ou dia sim dia não, para removermos os nitratos da água e as medições que são feitas antes de removermos a água, nunca acusaram muito  mais de 5 mg/l.
N queremos demonstrar que descobrimos a polvora, pq n descobrimos. Não quisemos dizer que ao fim de uma semana se pode atafulhar um aquário de peixes corais e invertebrados. Quisemos sim mostrar, que ao contrario das alegações iniciais e num aquário montado e cuidado diáriamente, como o nosso, n iamos sujeitar nenhum animal a sofrimento desnecessário e que nunca na vida a amonia e os nitritos iam ter picos para valores incomportaveis e assim foi. 
Acho que o Luís apanhou relactivamente bem o que estavamos tentar transmitir.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

gil ja tive a pensar em comprar esse livro mas ainda n houve $$ para isso.

no entanto gostava de te perguntar em que ano foram esses estudos feitos??n o ano em que o livro foi escrito mas sim o ano em que esses estudos foram feitos.

provavelmente esses estudos ja foram feitos a uns anos e segundo o que consegui apurar ate a bem pouco tempo n se fala em rocha viva nem sequer maturada. tabem houve uma brutal evoluçao tecnica nos aparelhos nomeadamente escomadores.se vires um escumador com 15 anos a trabalhar vais achar akilo ridiculo comparadamente com os de hoje em dia.e isso e sem duvida uma mais valia brutal.

tudo isto ajuda a que o aquario suporte melhor a materia organica.

esses artigos seram extremamente uteis sem duvida alguma. eu nunca disse que tenho o ciclo completissimo no meu aquario.

mas tal como o luis rodrigues disse com a introduçao de rocha vida que foi, bem maturada num aqurio com peixes e por si so ja muito bem maturado, essa rocha viva traz com ela uma boa colonia de bacterias do ciclo que facilmente suportam uma pequena quantidade de materia organica.

tal como num aquario de agua doce assim que as bacterias se estabelecem no filtro esta apto a colocar peixes, mas n significa de todo que o ciclo estara completo.no entanto o aquario ja suporta poucos vivos bem.

num aquario salgado, se a rocha viva for curada em optimas condiçoes e ainda melhor pois as bacterias ja la vem vivinhas.

o luis refere e bem as desmontagem e remontagem de aquarios para outros maiores e tal como ele diz a malta passa as rocha e parte da agua e mete logo la a cangalhada toda.

e n ha picos mortais(porque e disso que estamos sempre a falar ficos mortais)de amonia.e porque? porque as bacterias ja la estao.

penso que ja foi dito mas volto a dizer. n andamos aki a descobrir a formula magica, e muito menos vamos redefenir as leis da quimica(espero :SbSourire:  ) mas cada dia que passa estamos cada vez mais perto de provar que e possivel e viavel a introduçao de pequenas quantidades de vivos nas primeiras semanas de aquario.

como o jose duarte disse e muitissimo bem estamos fartos de falar em provas cientificas mas e um facto que cientificamente n consiguimos provar nada porque somos apenas amadores.

mas estou em querer que mesmo os amadores, com um pouco de metodo e cabeça na analise de resultados, podem fazer um bocadinho de ciencia.

um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...isso n significa que uma experienciazinha simples como esta n possa ser levada a cabo.
> 
> ...N queremos demonstrar que descobrimos a polvora, pq n descobrimos. Não quisemos dizer que ao fim de uma semana se pode atafulhar um aquário de peixes corais e invertebrados. Quisemos sim mostrar, que ao contrario das alegações iniciais e num aquário montado e cuidado diáriamente, como o nosso, n iamos sujeitar nenhum animal a sofrimento desnecessário e que nunca na vida a amonia e os nitritos iam ter picos para valores incomportaveis e assim foi. .
> .Acho que o Luís apanhou relactivamente bem o que estavamos tentar transmitir.
> 
> Um abraço


Eu também entendi o que queriam dizer e talvez até como se sentem ao contrariar os supostos dogmas! 

Não referi antes, mas o Luís tocou num ponto, em que pensei em colocar no post, no entanto não o fiz, para não alimentar mais polémicas (apesar de não achar que o fosse)!  Existem muitos aquaristas que ao montarem os actuais aquários, trocaram tudo do anterior para o actual, sem que tenha existido tempo de "cura", e no entanto não tiveram baixas! Para isso usaram a água do anterior (mais alguma), a rocha viva perfeitamente maturada e até o substrato... Apesar disto, não quer dizer que não tenha existido um pico de amónia, no entanto não foi (como defendem) mortal, para os seres que habitam o aquário! Mas isso também não quer dizer que esses mesmos seres, não tenham sofrido sem que vocês tenham notado! Por exemplo, imaginem que vão numa estrada cheia de curvas e que enjoam... Chegam ao ponto de quase vomitar, mas não vomitam, ora vocês sofreram sem que ninguém fora do carro se tenha apercebido... Entendem a analogia? 

Um abraço... :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

mas um peixe "incomodado" demonstrar sintomas ainda que ligeiros, tal como nós, quando estamos enjoados. Quando estamos muito enjoados, esses sintomas ainda se revelam mais acentuados, ficamos amarelos, encostados a um canto para evitar movimentos bruscos que nos façam vomitar, falamos de forma arrastada, etc. 
Penso que os 3 parametros que melhor mostram o estado do peixe são o apetite, actividade e respiração. Acho pouco provavel que até agora o nosso premnas tenha ficado muito incomodado, ou sofrido, porque come bem, anda sempre a passear pelo aquário e a brincar nas correntes das bombas e a respiração esteve sempre normalissima, daí acharmos que o peixe n se ressentiu até agora.

Um abraço  :Smile:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ... porque come bem, anda sempre a passear pelo aquário e a brincar nas correntes das bombas e a respiração esteve sempre normalissima, daí acharmos que o peixe n se ressentiu até agora.
> 
> Um abraço


Sim, acho que já demonstraram que o peixe, não teve quaisquer sofrimentos... No entanto, sugiro-vos calma com as novas introduções, se fizerem as coisas com pés e cabeça... Poderão e provalvemente terão um aquário que no futuro poderá ser um referência!

Mais uma vez... Boa Sorte e,

um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Isto já se está a tornar um pouco repetitivo (a favor)  :Smile: 
 De qualquer das formas  agradeço-te os comentarios e a postura. Espero daqui a uma ou duas semanas ter observado redução significativa nas algas, para meter mais um ou outro ser vivo novo.
 Quanto a historia do ciclo do azoto, penso que estamos conversados e a n ser que aquilo va tudo para o galheiro, ou tenha variações significativas, n vejo razão para continuar a falar deles aqui.

Vamos dando depois, noticias da evolução das algas, que me parece terem estancado o crescimento.

abraços  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá,

Penso que quanto ao ciclo do azoto, estou de acordo: não vale a pena falar/escrever antes de estarem completadas 5 semanas sobre a montagem do aquário. E mesmo depois, só se existir algo relevante a reportar.
Só por curiosidade, já estão ?

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bom para agrado meu e penso que do meu irmao estamos a chegar as conclusoes que pensamos ser as mais correctas.

ou seja:

os picos de amonia existem, e um facto indiscutivel e mais que provado. se eles seram mortais ou ate mesmo incomudaditos para os peixes...isso ja n me parece tao verdade no nosso caso.

e claro e faço questao de referir que isto so e possivel num aquario montado com pes e cabeça tendo em conta muitos factores que ja estamos fartos de referir.

isto n podera jamais ser conseguido num aquario montado as 3 pancadas.

se o ciclo de aquario esta comple?!?! obviamente que nao, ainda ha muitas colonia de micro organismos para crescerem e ate mesmo a propria colonia de bacterias ainda n esta completamente cimentada.

contudo elas ja existem e sao perfeitamente capazes de aguentar o aquario sem grandes picos de amonia.

o pico maximo detectado foi 0.2 no 5 dia de aquario e desde entao os nossos teste rodimentares tem detectado valores na ordem dos 0 mg/l.estamos em querer que se tivessem havido picos elevados com a ferequencia de teste que fazemos por dia eles seriam detectados facilmente.

o ponto em que o jose duarte diz que o peixe se podera ter sentido desconfortavel e de facto de notar, pois e bem possivel.mas o nosso olhar foi sempre muito atento e estamos em querer que ele nunca se sentio mal quanto mais sofrer com isso.

vamos ontinuar a dar noticias da evoluçao do aquario se bem que ate as algas passarem n vai haver grande coisa para evoluir.  :SbSourire:  

um abraço e um obrigado a tudos pelos desejos de boa sorte.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

segundo as minhas contas estamos a entrar na 3 semana.

vamos ver no que isto vai dar.

um abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Só mais uma coisa, para esclarecer mais um ponto, os testes de titulação, não são rudimentares, servem os intuitos de qualificar e não os de quantificar, ou seja estes testes e devido à sua precisão servem para indicar se existe uma determinada substância, em quantidades dentro de um determinado intervalo, embora não determinem quanto existe exactamente! 

É muito difícil arranjar, ao preço destes testes, outros muito mais precisos, até porque actualmente para determinar exactamente (até um limite) as quantidades de determinada substância, são necessários instrumentos muito caros, aos quais os aquariófilos não têm acesso (não estou a ver um aquariófilo dar por exemplo, perto de 100000 por um ICP, para determinar a quantia exacta de um metal na água do aquário  :Coradoeolhos:  ).

Enfim, estes testes servem perfeitamente para as nossas necessidades, apesar de uns serem mais precisos que outros e de termos que ter certos procedimentos de acondicionamento para que estes não se estraguem!

Um abraço!

----------


## Paulo Filipe

Viva,
Também tenho seguido este tópico com interesse.
Partindo do princípio que essa quantidade de rocha viva, já maturada, consegue suportar a carga orgânica do aquário, a questão vai colocar-se com as futuras adições e o seu intervalo de tempo.
Pelo que vi, o vosso aquário tem uma grande quantidade de rocha sintética. A capacidade que essa rocha tem em ser colonizada é, sem dúvidas, muito inferior à rocha viva e mesmo à morta (natural), pois a sua porosidade é muito inferior: trata-se de uma argamassa...
Quanto à sua capacidade de libertar magnésio e cálcio, num meio alacalino, tenho sérias dúvidas. Por alguma razão, os reactores de cálcio necessitam de CO2 para dissolverem o cálcio para a água, já que necessitam de um meio ácido para se dar essa dissolução.
Se o avanço continuar a ser feito com paciência e ponderação, não vejo motivos para que não resulte.

Um abraço e boa sorte para o projecto.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

quanto a porosidade, suponho que seja ligeiramente menos porosa sim, mas acredito que seja o suficiente.

quanto á capacidade de o calcio se dissolver na água depende. Se falarmos de hidróxido de calcio (kalkwasser) n necessita de Co2 para se dissolver n água. O calcio que se mete nos reactores penso ser cloreto de calcio( n me lembro ao certo ), que já precisa de CO2. O cálcio da rochas n sei sob que forma está.
No entanto nos primeiros dias, antes de começarmos as mudas de água, registamos uma ligeira subida nos valores de calcio e mágnesio da água, agora se foi proveniente da rocha ou n, não sei, mas na altura em que a as medições foram feitas, nada mais tinha sido adicionado ao aquário. Penso que nem o peixe tinha sido posto, ainda.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bom muita gente fala na diferença de porosidade da rocha natural e desta especialmente desenhada para aquariofilia salgada.

quanto a mim, acho que a diferença n sera assim tao grande ja que nos compramos uma rocha morta natural mais pequena que a sintetica e era mais pesada, o que indica talvez mais densidade.

no entanto as rochas sinteticas sao muitissimo porosas sem divida alguma pois ao fim de 3 ou 4 dias no aquario ainda libertam ar, e sem duvida alguma que depois de uns bons dias de molho que o seu peso aumenta e bastante, como o seu volume n aumenta entao e porque absorveu agua e bastante pelas minusculas porosidades.

quanto ao libertar calcio e magnesio tambem n sei mas acho que n sera assim tao dificil de arranjar uma forma de estes dois elementos se irem dissolvendo na agua lentamente. como o meu irmao ja disse nos primeiros dias de aquario sem termos metido mada mais la dentro houve uma pequena subida destes valores. sera da rocha?!?!

agora ecologicamente falando esta rocha e sem duvida alguma muitissimo melhor ja que n e preciso adar a "rebentar" com as barreiras de corais mais do que ja fazemos com a rocha viva.

economicamente falando, comprar esta rocha e exatamente igual a comprar rocha morta natural ja que sao ao mesmo preço.

com o tempo esta rocha fica bem colonisada e para vos falar a verdade dificilmente se nota grandes diferenças; pelomenos a luz dos meus olhos.

em relaçao a foturas adiçoes vao ser com muita calma ate mesmo porque o orçamento n ajuda muito  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

agora introduçoes so de bixadada que ajude a comer as algas ouvi dizer que os lysmatas poderiam ser uma boa ajuda, e verdade??

um abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,

Os lysmatas não comem alga.

Para isso tens eremitas(clibanarius, por exemplo) ou alguns caracóis (os famosos "turbos", pelo seu tamanho, são bons trabalhadores).
Outra adição importante são os cerithes, também herbívoros e que além disso, por vezes comem alguma cyanobacteria
Para revolver o substracto e comer os detritos que nele se acumulam tens eremitas de patas brancas (para a superfície) e nassarius (que se enterram)

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> quanto á capacidade de o calcio se dissolver na água depende. Se falarmos de hidróxido de calcio (kalkwasser) n necessita de Co2 para se dissolver n água.


Não te esqueças que o kalk é adicionado à água doce (solução ácida) e não à água salgada (base).

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

corrijo amigo pedro  :Coradoeolhos:  
o kalk normalmente e digo normalmente porque muita gente nao o faz! é adicionado a agua de osmose que nem é ácida nem basica é neutra! pois o intuito da osmose é tornar a agua o mais pura possivel retirando todos os seus componentes logo na agua de osmose vamos queremos digo queremos porque é preaticamente impossivel senao mesmo impossivel obter agua pura H2O que tem ph de 7 logo neutra!! depois a agua de osmose pode ter um ph um bocadinho superiro a 7 basica (ligeiramente) se a agua da torneira for mais basica o que normalmente acontece e am casos furtuitos pode-se ter agua de osmose com ph ligeiramente inferior a 7 logo ácida (ligeiramente)!!!
dai necessitar de tanta agitaçao para de dissolver!!
se foxe ácida reagia com o kalk o que tornaria o kalk inutil pois o intuito do mesmo é aumentar um pouco o ph a adicionar calcio!!

pelo que estudei e aprendi ao longo dos tempos penso ser assim!! mas por favor corrijao-me se estiver errado!! ou se tiver a dizer barbaridades!
pedro nao leves a mal a minha correçao axei e penso ser o mais correcto o que disse!! :SbOk:  

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bem ja tenho cerites e realmente sao uma boa ajuda. vou ver se arranjo turbos e hermitas.

quanto a agua doce ser acida n e de todo verdade muitas das vezes ate e bem basica e o kalk dissolve se na mesma.

a agua de osmose e realmente neutra.

um abraço

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> pedro nao leves a mal a minha correçao axei e penso ser o mais correcto o que disse!! 
> 
> cumprimentos


Miguel,

Não precisas pedir desculpa que este local é mesmo para debater ideias e devemos estar abertos a todas as opiniões :SbRequin2:  .

Para tentar desmistificar um pouco as certezas do PH da água doce e de osmose deixo aqui um link que se quiserem poderão ler.
Só gostaria de acrescentar que quanto mais ácida for a água melhor se dissolve o hidróxido de cálcio, de outra forma poder-se-ia misturar o mesmo com a própria água salgada.
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9249

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> quanto a agua doce ser acida n e de todo verdade muitas das vezes ate e bem basica e o kalk dissolve se na mesma.
> 
> a agua de osmose e realmente neutra.
> 
> um abraço


Eu não teria tanta certeza. Onde está o vosso espírito de investigação...

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

amigo pedro 

realmente é uma questao que tem pano para mangas! :Coradoeolhos:  
pois realmente o que eu disse é pela teoria agora pela pratica como disseste nao é bem assim bem assim!!!
o que é mau!! 

prexixo de muita mais pratica!! esta-se sempre aprender!!

cumprimentos

----------


## Eduardo Futre

penso que foi aqui algures no forum que li, já ha algum tempo, um post muito interessante acerca do hidróxido de cálcio  e do porque de ser mais estavel que o calcio sob outras formas. Tinha a explicação quimica e tudo, da reacção dos iões, etc e como o facto de já ser calcio hidratado diminui as chances de haver quebras de ph e dureza.

ninguem sabe por onde isso anda?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A água de osmose não é neutra e aliás essa não é uma condição para a sua puresa. O importante é que num medidor de TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) o valor seja bem baixo (abaixo de 10 preferêncialmente) - isto só se consegue na maioria dos casos com uma osmose de 5 ou 6 estágios que contenha desionizador. Agora também a água de osmose não é uma condição - eu uso água da torneira há quase 2 anos e não tenho algas.

Aproveito para Vos dizer que a media dos reactores de cálcio é carbonato de cálcio que pelas suas ligações necessita então do CO2 para baixar o Ph permitindo assim a libertação dos iões de Ca para a água.

Gostava também de referir que nunca afirmei que o peixe iria morrer. O que disse é que era óbvio que tinha e que ainda iria sofrer - e reafirmo o que disse.


*Notas Offtopic:*
Sou contra os mitos da aquariofilia e por isso já testei e vou continuar a testar muita coisa. Agora há algo na Vossa atitude, (ou maneira de escrever) que de facto me deixa muito desconfortável. Desculpem insistir na mesma tecla, porque de facto não quero arranjar atritos (penso apenas que as coisas devem ser ditas), mas acho que os dois poderiam ser um pouco mais humildes e não acharem que têm respostas para tudo. Isso é o que tem acontecido desde o ínicio deste tópico e a verdade é que lendo tudo o que escrevem, estão ainda muito longe de saber o básico. É apenas a minha opinião, baseada em alguns anos de vivência em Fóruns por esse Mundo fora. Sejam modestos e humildes - ficava-Vos bem melhor.

Abraço e continuem a postar desenvolvimentos - cá estarei para Vos melgar! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Diogo, só é falta de humildade quando n se tem razão  :Smile: . Dizer que provavelmente se tem razão, já dá uma certa margem de manobra  :Wink: 

Defendo que devemos manter a mente aberta, pois so assim aprendemos. Defendo também a capacidade de uma pessoa defender as suas opiniões com unhas e dentes enquanto os argumentos apresentados por outros, n as desmacharem para além de qualquer duvida. Nunca tive grande respeito por pessoas que ao minimo sinal de duvida desistisse das suas opiniões.
Se sou como sou deve-se aos bons anos que já tenho de foruns, nas mais diferentes áreas e de ter reparado que pessoas com anos de experiencia frequentemente se enganavam e muitas vezes nem sequer têm a noção do que estam a dizer. Não estou a dizer que é o caso, mas tornei-me ceptico, porque no fundo n conhecemos as pessoas por de trás dos nomes dos pc's, nem sequer sabemos a verdadeira experiencia/formação que certa pessoa tem, nem até que ponto é valido aquilo que afirmam, por muito que acreditem que têm razão. 
Reparei que duvidando e pondo em causa, invariavelmente de ter razão ou não, no fim das discussões saio sempre uma pessoa muito mais bem informada . No caminho chateio muita gente, é verdade e como toda a gente sou orgulhoso e n gosto de estar enganado, mas o que é facto é que acontece. Quando n acontece, dá-me um certo prazer ver os "cromos" terem de meter a viola no saco.

Quando começo uma conversa e faço certas afirmações, n me importo que as venham rebater, pq no fundo eu gosto mesmo é de conversa e argumentação. Mesmo que n concorde, dá-me prazer ver uma ideia bem argumentada. Não suporto, no entanto, o tom de certos entendidos, que a maioria das vezes n o são. Chegam, resumem em duas linhas aquilo que têm para dizer "isso n é assim, é assado. Sempre foi assim". Uma pessoa contrapõe dizendo em 5 paragrafos "Mas e se,...., é capaz de dar" e la vem o entendido " nao percebes nada disto, isto é assim porque sim". A certa altura uma pessoa também começa a perder a paciência...
 Outras vezes lá se dignam a argumentar, mas ficam ofendidos por estarem a ser postos em causa, coisa para a qual também já n tenho paciência, quando apesar de poder n ter razão, até acho que estou a fazer sentido e as pessoas continuam sem se explicar convinientemente.

bom, mas perdi-me a generalizar à medida que me lembrava de tantas outras conversas, de tantos outros foruns, de tão diferentes áreas.

Até agora n me chateei com ninguem, mas certas coisas cairam-me mal.


Resumindo aqui nós dissemos "temos mudado água, temos 15 kg de rocha bem curada, provavelmente maturada pq já estava num aquário estabelecido, um escumador sobredimensionado, 300L de água e 1 peixe" e tu disseste " eu ja mudei tudo de um aquário para outro, nao sei quantos corais e peixes sem problemas, mas o teu unico peixe vai sofrer apesar das condições em que está e se daqui a 5 semanas me disseres que não, és mentiroso" e para rematar eu digo, "vamos ver" e assim será. Se for o caso eu dou o braço a torcer. A maioria n faria o mesmo. Caso contrário vou fazer um post intitulado "Como montar um aquário de água salgada em 4 dias"  :yb624: . Estou a brincar, como é obvio  :Smile: 

A humildade serve para todos e digo-te que n estiveste mais humilde que nós, pelo contrario.

Também n me interessa ter atritos com ninguem, por isso evito, subtilmente, chamar burros e mentirosos aos outros.

 Das algas, já muito acerca disso foi dito para trás por muita gente, desde bacterias que transformam os nitratos em azoto livre, até aos silicatos, pequenas concentrações de nitratos presentes na água por ainda n haver as tais bacterias em quantidade, redução notório do crescimento das algas assim que passamos para a água de osmose e reduzimos os silicatos no aquário, que literalmente saltavam fora da escala ( a diferença era grande da noite para a manha. Notava-se muito onde os cerithium andavam a limpar. agora as zonas limpas mantêm-se limpas). N sendo um ambiente fechado é dificil dizer com certeza que a principal influência nas algas eram os silicatos, uma vez que os nitratos estavam baixos, mas a redução foi coincidente com a água de osmose.

carbonato de cálcio, é isso.. só me lembrava de cloreto de cálcio n sei porque.

juro que n participo mais neste post para continuar a debater este tipo de assuntos. :HaEbouriffe:  
Agora só mesmo para alterações relevantes no estado do aquário.

abraços a todos  :Smile:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Em relação à água de OI, continuo a afirmar o que já afirmei em outro tópico... 

O pH da água pura é 7, e pela lei a água de consumo o valor andará entre 6,5 e 9, como tal a meu ver, o mínimo e o máximo valor que deveriamos ter depois da osmose seria 7!

Sendo o pH totalmente influenciado pelo Hidrogénio (pH= -log[H+]), e porque a osmose retira compostos que contêm hidrogénio (por exemplo a amónia) que "poluem" a água, caso a osmose inversa esteja a 100% e tenha estágios suficientes para "limpar" totalmente a água, tudo o que pode tornar a água ácida ou básica é retirado, impondo o pH à saída de 7 ou muito perto de 7 (mas como já disse terá de estar a funcionar a 100%). 

O pH da água pura, tem de obrigatoriamente ser 7, e o pH desta, tudo tem a ver com este valor, pois caso hajam poluentes com Hidrogénio, o valor será sempre influenciado. É ponto acente que com a água pura o valor dos sólidos totais dissolvidos (TDS), tenderá obrigatoriamente para 0. 

Um abraço. :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

> Colcado por jose Francisco Duarte
> 
> Em relação à água de OI, continuo a afirmar o que já afirmei em outro tópico... 
> 
> O pH da água pura é 7, e pela lei a água de consumo o valor andará entre 6,5 e 9, como tal a meu ver, o mínimo e o máximo valor que deveriamos ter depois da osmose seria 7!
> 
> Sendo o pH totalmente influenciado pelo Hidrogénio (pH= -log[H+]), e porque a osmose retira compostos que contêm hidrogénio (por exemplo a amónia) que "poluem" a água, caso a osmose inversa esteja a 100% e tenha estágios suficientes para "limpar" totalmente a água, tudo o que pode tornar a água ácida ou básica é retirado, impondo o pH à saída de 7 ou muito perto de 7 (mas como já disse terá de estar a funcionar a 100%). 
> 
> O pH da água pura, tem de obrigatoriamente ser 7, e o pH desta tudo tem a ver com este valor, pois caso hajam poluentes com Hidrogénio, o valor será sempre influenciado. É ponto acente que com a água pura o valor dos sólidos totais dissolvidos (TDS), tenderá obrigatoriamente para 0.



concordo plenamente !!!!!!!!
em teoria foi o que tentei explicar mas devido ao que acontece em pretica devido as osmoses nao funcionaem a 100% nao vamos obter uma agua assim!

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

tambem concordo plenamente com a teoria do josé, e realmente fazendo a mediçao do pH com o teste de titulaçao normal ele da 7.

tambem me parece logico que se a agua e purificada quase a 100% que todos os elementos acidos ou basicos sejam retirados e como tal a agua fica neutra.

em relaçao as algas elas estao a reduzir francamente começando a aparecer umas algas tambem nao filamentosas verdes(penso que sera normal) mas ja se passa tudo a ritmo mais lento desde que fazemos mudas com agua de osmose.

respondendo um pouco ao diogo; niguem aki disse que n tinha nada a aprender, ate muito pelo contrario; todos nos temos ainda muito para aprender pois ate mesmo uma pessoa com 15 anos de experiencia se n for cientista destas areas sabe ainda muito pouco do que ha para saber de todas estas reacçoes quimicas e fisicas, ate mesmo os cientista nao sabem tudo nem pouco mais ou menos.

disseste que pelo que nos escrevemos ainda temos bastante para aprender e isso e um facto indubitavel, mas pelo que me parece afinal ate nem dizemos coisas desacertadas ja que ninguem ate hoje conseguiu contrapor solidamente, com factos e volto a dizer factos; as nossas opinioes.

houve pessoas que ja tentaram e bem; sem duvida alguma; mas no final das coisas a nossa teoria e basiada em factos e valores que nos prorpios recolhemos diariamente e que a fazem bastante solida.

quando dizes que as coisas te parencem obvias deixa me dizer-te que apenas te podem parecer pois n estas ca para ver e do parecer ao ser vai uma distancia do tamanho do mundo.

se dizem que somos mentirosos entao este topico perde todo o sentido e deixa de ter razao de ser ja que todo o proposito dos foruns e basiado na crença da boa fe das outras pessoas, e com mentiras n se aprende nada nem pouco mais ou menos.

penso que temos tentado provar o nosso ponto de vista apoiando segundo o que se tem passado no nosso aquario ate esta data, quem quiser aceita e aprende quem n quiser n aceita. talvez daki para a frente isto corra mal e somos nos que vamos aprender.se isto correr bem sao voçes que aprendem(ou n :Whistle: )

de hora em diante faço como o meu irmao, apenas vou relatar os acontecimentos, a teoria foi dada quem quiser acreditar no que dizemos quem n quiser acreditar tera que se manter a parte.

um abraço

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Não provaste rigorosamente nada... o teu aquário tem 3 ou 4 dias...  :yb624:  
Até estar estável.... ainda demora uns valentes meses. Se não acreditas espera para ver. :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Filipe

Viva,
Quanto à rocha sintética reparo que por todo o mundo esta quase que não é usada.
O facto de ensopar água e libertar bolhas de ar quer dizer que tem uma porosidade que propicia a fixação de bactérias? 
O que descrevem acontece com os troncos de madeira na água doce. Será que estes também fomentam a filtragem biológica?

Pelos vistos, a aquariofilia marinha está está cheia de idiotas que ainda não repararam nesta fantástica alternativa. E talvez sejam os mesmos que continuam a gastar centenas de euros em reactores para adicionarem cálcio aos sistemas...
Mas, ao que parece, esta vossa nova experiência vem revolucionar muito do que se sabia em relação à aquariofilia marinha...

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...de hora em diante faço como o meu irmao, apenas vou relatar os acontecimentos, a teoria foi dada quem quises acredita no que dizemos quem n quiser tera que se manter a parte.
> 
> um abraço


Boas, Pedro e Eduardo  :Olá:  !

*Notas OFFTOPIC:*

Não estou a colocar este post, para dar lições de moral a ninguém, no entanto devo dizer-vos que não devem ter uma atitude de desconfiança, nem de retracção em relação ao fórum e a determinadas pessoas! 

Até hoje, não Vos vi a tratar mal, nem a serem mal-educados com ninguém e isso eram as condições que seriam reprováveis!

Como tal, incito-vos a continuarem a colocar as vossas opiniões, como têm feito até aqui. 
O "tom" da vossa escrita poderá causar algum "desconforto" a algumas pessoas, no vosso caso *EU* apenas teria um pouco de cuidado na maneira de colocar os assuntos, mas era eu! Vos sois livres de colocar as questões como entenderem, por sua vez quem responde, é livre de responder ou não! 

O fórum só terá a ganhar, com o vosso relato dos acontecimentos no vosso aquário, independentemente se procedem correcta ou incorrectamente, daí poderão outros como vocês, eu e todos aprender com o sucesso ou insucesso do vosso projecto! É com este salutar convívio e troca de conhecimentos, que evoluímos para o objectivo de sermos melhores aquariofilos.

Um abraço.
 :SbOk3: 

Editado: Só uma coisa, a teoria do pH, não é minha... Vem nos livros! :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

volto a dizer como ja disse algumas 10 vezes por favor tentem ler tudo e n em diagonal.

eu disse que estamos a conseguir provar o nosso ponto de vista n disse que estava provado.

disse que temos que esperar para ver e o esperar significa bem mais uns 2 meses.

nada esta provado, esta tudo em aberto, apenas foram feita progreçoes no sentido que nos e mais favoravel, talvez daki para a frente a coisa possa mudar de figura.

este e e sempre foi a nossa postura. n queremos fazer passar ninguem por burros apenas porque estamos a contrapor algumas teoria que talvez com o evoluir da tecnica tenham ficado um pouco antiquadas.

afinal quando um cientista contrapoes os outros n estara a chama-los de burros.

quanto a rocha morta artificial, de facto o facto de ela meter muito ar e de ficar muito mais pesada podera n querer dizer que e boa para as bacterias, mas tambem pode querer dizer que sim.

isso so estudando, e eu gostava muito de acreditar que quem fabrica essa rocha ja fez esses estudos, pois ecologicamente falamdo ela e francamente melhor.

um abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

pela milésima vez n chamei idiota ou estupido a ninguém, juro pela minha maezinha que nem sequer subtilmente o fiz, mas não tarda que vou começar a faze-lo e vou acabar a decepcionar membros como o José Francisco Duarte, que têm participado correctamente neste topico e acham que temos sido correctos e educados. O que é demais cansa.

relactivamente a keramik (sobre este asusnto acho que ainda posso falar pq ainda n foi muito debatido). 
Diz-me, Paulo já a usaste? que referências tens tu de que é má, ou de que n á capaz de fazer o serviço?
 A loja onde a comprei é de confiança, penso que muitos daqui concordam cmg neste ponto e eles disseram-me que a rocha é boa e esta é a minha referência.
Pq é que poucas pessoas usam... Se calhar pela mesmo razão que ainda hoje vejo pessoas a usar filtros de fundo, elemento fundamental na aquáriofilia, não há muito tempo. 
 Duvido que a maioria já tenha experimentado esta rocha e possa dizer mal com conhecimento de causa. Daqui a um aninho eu já vou poder faze-lo, ou não.

Ninguem disse que usando keramic n tinhas de adicionar calcio ou magnesio. Quis foi dizer que pode ser apenas uma ajuda, ainda que pequena e nao pagas mais por a rocha ter essa capacidade.

esta nossa experiência nada tem a ver com a keramic, apenas relatei o que observei a partir das medições de calcio e magnesio e nem sequer afirmei que era consequência da rocha. Disse que podia ser e que, de qualquer das formas, o aumento foi pouco. Quando o aquário tiver corais e invertebrados que consumam grandes quantidades de calcio da água, temos já ai o kalkwasser a postos para o introduzir, entre outros aditivos ou alimentos que eventualmente vamos ter de comprar.

Como ninguem vos esta a chamar nomes, nem foi nossa intenção ofender ninguem com as nossas palavras, sugiro que leiam as coisa com mais calma e não nos ponham palavras na boca.
Quem nos estiver a levar a sério, quer acredite no nosso sucesso ou não, tenho muito gosto que continuem a participar e principalmente a argumentar.
Quem quiser polémica, discussão e sarcasmo, pode faze-lo por mp. Assim como assim, até tenho veia para o conflito, mas prefiro faze-lo fora deste topico que era suposto ser interessante e n transformado numa coisa chata e repetitiva, quer por falta de leitura correcta, quer por má interpretação do que aqui é dito.

um abraço a todos.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Eu usei keramik  no antigo aquário durante 2 anos para fazer a base das rochas vivas. Não é comparável à rocha morta (que já foi viva), nunca fica igual. O aspecto é sempre de calhau sem buracos embora com coralina.
Não uso porque é mais cara do que a rocha morta e nem ao fim de 2 anos fica igual. Por seu lado a rocha morta ao fim de +- 2 meses não se destingue da rocha viva.

Isto foi observado  :SbClown:

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bem o aspecto de ambas as rochas realmente e diferente as rocha naturais tem mais buracos e etc.

mas o que se esta aki a por em causa e se fazem o mesmo trabalho da rocha morta natural.

sera?!

abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

tambem usei durante uns 2 anos reefkeramik. Nunca ficou com aspecto natural. Tambem não creio que faça o mesmo trabalho que a natural visto que não tem a mesma estrutura interior (porosidade, etc) que a natural.

abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> boas
> 
> bem o aspecto de ambas as rochas realmente e diferente as rocha naturais tem mais buracos e etc.
> 
> mas o que se esta aki a por em causa e se fazem o mesmo trabalho da rocha morta natural.
> 
> sera?!
> 
> abraço


Olá Pedro

Em minha opinião, não. Não faz.

Precisas de zonas anaerobicas dentro da rocha para poderes desnitrificar e a reefkeramik é demasiado porosa para conseguimos isso. Já no caso de rocha morta, no fim de colonizada, tem precisamente as mesmas potencialidades de desnitrificação das da rocha viva.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

estou a gostar de ver estas respostas.

no entanto gostava que os menbros justificassem mais as suas opinioes alguns menbros dizem que acham que n e tao boa mas n dizem porque.

seria optimo que isso fosse dito, pois pelo que percebi a maioria acha que a rocha n e suficientemente porosa, e outros acham o contrario, que ela e demasiado porosa.

ambas as opinioes justificam o facto de ela n funcionar tao bem, pois se for pouco porosa as bacteria n se fixam, se for demasiado n havera zonas anaerobia. certo??

gostaria tambem de perguntar aos membro como e porque chegaram a essas conclusoes, para podermos todos avaliar melhor os resultdos.

alguem sabe qual e a fabria que faz a rocha? que garantias eles dao e que estudos fizeram.

sera que tem site na net??

era fix conseguir falar directamente com eles, pois supostamente esta rocha foi desenvolvida para ter uma porosidade identica a rocha natural certo?

um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  ola pedro

Espero ajudar:

O filtration biológico, ou a conversão dos nutrientes waste e adicionais em algum formulário innocuous por meio do metabolism do organismo, são um daqueles conceitos que todos parece compreender. Se houver um problema com o termo, é que todos o compreende diferentemente. Em seu sentido mais largo, parece ser um termo usado significar a conversão de desperdícios nocivos biològica produzidos em algo benigno. Em um sentido mais estrito, o termo é usado freqüentemente significar, especificamente, a conversão da amônia e íons do nitrate no gás do nitrogênio. O que quer que seu uso, ele é dado que os aquários, no general, e os aquários do recife, no detalhe, devem ter alguma sorte do filtration biológico eficiente. 

Como, onde, por que meios, e como eficientemente as várias carcaças ou os métodos fornecem o filtration biológico são discutidos por aquarists com a convicção dos zealots que discutem que dela é "a uma fé verdadeira." Infelizmente, muitos destes argumentos são suportados perto apenas tanta evidência científica dura quanto são os tenets de muitas religiões do cult. Como aquarists, nós TODOS "acreditamos," e em a maioria de casos, o que nós acreditamos dentro é uma matéria da fé, melhor que toda a sorte da evidência científica. Os argumentos, pro e con, são encontrados com frequentemente por gritos fino-vendados para queimar os heretics. Assim... sempre sendo afeiçoado de um pouco de pyrotechnics humano, eu pensei que talvez eu poderia polvilhar pouca gasolina no fogo. 

Um dos métodos experimentados e verdadeiros de fornecer o filtration biológico é pelo uso "da rocha viva." Este método foi sugerido por virtualmente cada autor, including myself, que escreveu sobre o passatempo do aquário por os últimos 15 anos. O conselho para usar a rocha viva como um filtro biológico foi aceitado para assim por muito tempo que tem o dogma tornado. Eu penso que é sempre útil questionar o dogma. É fácil, e confortável, ser dogmatic, mas o progresso vem somente com re-evaluation periódico e crítico de idéias e de práticas caro-prendidas. Com este pensamento na mente, eu acredito que é hora de re-examine crìticamente uncriticized o uso da rocha viva em sistemas do aquário do recife.

Algum Fundo:

Minha primeira introdução ao conceito "da rocha viva" ocorreu nos 1980s em que eu considerei inicialmente ajustar acima um aquário do recife coral. Nesse tempo eu vivi em uma cidade grande e estive somente vaga ciente do conceito de animais domésticos requisitando pelo correio. O Internet estava em seu infancy e os vendedores em linha eram inexistentes. Conseqüentemente, como todos mais, eu comecei minha rocha viva de minha loja local do aquário. Cada parte foi examinada crìticamente e lovingly para seus animais e algas. Havia mesmo uma competição das sortes em meu clube do aquário ver quem poderia começar a mais melhor rocha para seu aquário. O que constituiu "bom" eram a cor e a variedade das algas e os animais na rocha. 

A maioria desta rocha originaram em águas floridian, embora algumas parecessem trickle dentro de outros lugares exotic. Esta rocha era lush com vida e riddled frequentemente obviamente com furos ou pores. Conseqüentemente, quando alguém começou discutir como a rocha agiu como um filtro biológico, era consideravelmente fácil aceitar. A natureza porosa do interior da rocha viva era uma carcaça ready-made para as bactérias do denitrification. Pareceu como uma idéia lógica naquele tempo, e nós aceitamo-la toda consideravelmente muito. E nós aceitamo-la sem muito muito pensamento. Eu não recordo qualquer um fazer a pergunta realmente crítica, "como, exatamente, faça as bactérias que crescem dentro filtro ' água das rochas ' do aquário?" Ou, melhor uniforme, em "como, exatamente, molha começa e fora da rocha viva?" Se qualquer coisa fosse dito em tudo, era algo ao longo das linhas de, as "bactérias que crescem nas superfícies do interior da rocha fizeram o denitrification, e a água corre através da rocha era lenta, de modo que as condições apropriadas do oxigênio reduzido sejam encontradas com para facilitar o processo inteiro." Que soa quase como ela faz o sentido, mas ele? Eu gostaria de examinar as suposições subjacentes essa indicação, um por um. 



Estas suposições são: 
A rocha viva é porosa.
O interior da rocha contem as bactérias denitrifying.
A água move-se através da rocha, apenas na velocidade direita para facilitar o denitrification.
Suposição 1: A Porosidade Da Rocha Viva

Uma coisa que deve ser evidente é aquela para que a rocha viva funcione porque um meio do filtro ele deve ser poroso. Adicionalmente, essa porosidade tem que ser suficientemente pequena de modo que a rocha contenha muitos pores e cavidades, para somente se há uns muitos do espaço de pore está indo lá estar uma área suficiente do filtro para acomodar as populações bacterianas que produzem as mudanças químicas reais. Finalmente, o interior da rocha tem que fornecer o ambiente físico apropriado, primeiramente o fluxo lento da água e as concentrações de oxigênio baixas, para facilitar os processos bacterianos apropriados. 

A rocha viva é composta dos materiais numerosos que têm características diferindo no que diz respeito à porosidade. Entretanto, muitos estudos documentaram a natureza porosa da rocha do recife coral. Nossa "rocha viva so-called" é geralmente rubble do recife coral coletado e vendido aos aquarists. Este rubble é compreendido primeiramente dos esqueletos corais, ou de uma mistura dos esqueletos corais cemented junto por algas calcareous. Em cima da examinação do material de um recife coral torna-se aparente que os corais são somente um componente da vida em tal recife, e embora pareçam grandes e evidentes, sua contribuição à quantidade real de material vivo no recife é relativamente pequena. Em seu estudo abrindo caminho do recife no atoll de Enewetak, o Odums em 1955 mostrou que a maioria do biomass non-bacterial em um recife "coral" estava realmente no formulário das algas. Encontraram que os vários tipos de algas estavam em toda parte. Havia algas que crescem nos tecidos corais, naturalmente, como zooxanthellae, mas adicionalmente havia algas que crescem livremente e extensamente através do recife coral. As algas na superfície do recife eram diversas no formulário, e pertencido a muitos grupos, das algas verdes grandes tais como Codium, às algas vermelhas coralline, às algas verdes coralline, aos diatoms e aos dinoflagellates. No ponto do fato, encontraram bastante algas no recife para considerá-lo mais razoável distante para chamar tais recifes recifes algal em vez dos recifes corais. Eu quero saber quantos aquarists seriam hobbyists hoje se estas estruturas biogenic forem nomeadas após seus formulários de vida mais abundantes e chamarem "recifes algal" melhor que os recifes corais.

Além às algas que crescem visivelmente na superfície das rochas, o Odums foi surpreendido encontrar que as algas estavam crescendo PARA DENTRO de todas as carcaças em um recife. Algas, primeiramente algas verdes filamentous, vividas dentro das cabeças corais, dentro do esqueleto coral dos mortos, e do interior de toda a rocha e rubble corais. No fato, em um atoll coral velho tal como Enewetak onde toda a evidência do vulcão que deu ao recife seu começo desapareceu com subsidence (a base vulcânica para o recife em Enewetak é encontrada sob uns 5.000 pés (m) 1515 do recife coral depositado sobre diversos milhão do crescimento coral dos anos), virtualmente todas as rochas riddled com algas e contêm muitos do crescimento algal e do biomass. 

O Odums encontrou aquele na cabeça coral média, na região dos polyps, a densidade do componente algal era aproximadamente 0.004 grams/cm3 e o componente animal era aproximadamente 0.021 g/cm3, quando entre as bases dos polyps as algas filamentous tiveram uma densidade de aproximadamente 0.022 g/cm3. Abaixo da zona do polyp da cabeça coral as algas tiveram uma densidade de 0.037 g/cm3. Ou seja em uma cabeça coral com o tecido coral vivo nele, o componente animal explicou aproximadamente um quarto do total, 0.021 g/cm3, quando os vários componentes algal atingiram para 0.063 g/cm3. Interessante, também, o componente algal filamentous de uma cabeça coral teve um biomass muito mais grande (aproximadamente 16 vezes mais grande) do que os zooxanthellae no coral.

As algas nas cabeças corais não morrem quando o animal coral , e a quantidade das algas corais em vários componentes da rocha do recife está mostrada em figura 1. Esta figura, modificada do papel do Odums' 1955, mostra o biomass relativo de diversas áreas rochosas no recife. Eu colori as quantidades algal do biomass green, e o biomass dentro da rocha que poderia ser coletada como a rocha viva no amarelo. A quantidade de algas que vivem dentro dos vários componentes do rubble e da rocha corais é completamente significativa, e aquelas algas são completamente importantes para nossa discussão da porosidade viva da rocha. Se os corais forem crescidos nos ambientes livre das algas que colonize seus esqueletos, aqueles esqueletos são tipicamente completamente porosos. Entretanto, as algas que crescem dentro da rocha adicionam à porosidade dissolvendo furos finos para seus filamentos. 

Suposição 2: O Interior Da Rocha Contem As Bactérias Denitrifying

Este é provavelmente o mais fácil das suposições de validar. A maioria de autoridades (veja Capone, et al., 1992) consideram que tais bactérias são ubiquitous. São encontrados provavelmente em virtualmente todos os habitats ao menos em números pequenos, mas prosperam em quase todas as áreas onde as circunstâncias são a seu gostar. O interior da rocha viva seria um lugar bom para elas, e parece que são provavelmente lá (Risco e Muller, 1983). Pareceria que a suposição que a rocha viva contem as bactérias denitrifying apropriadas é conseqüentemente válida.

Suposição 3: A Água Move-se Através Da Rocha Apenas Na Velocidade Direita Para facilitar O Denitrification

Esta suposição é provavelmente a mais dura de avaliar. A pergunta principal nós temos que perguntar-se que é, "como molha o movimento através da rocha?" Se ouve ocasionalmente a indicação dos aquarists que a água "difunde" através da rocha viva, apenas porque se ouve ocasionalmente a indicação que a água "difunde" através da areia. Nenhuma indicação está correta. A água não difunde com tampouco destas carcaças. Os materiais dissolveram-se na água podem difundir das regiões de uma concentração mais elevada às regiões de uma concentração mais baixa, mas a água própria não se move nestas situações. A única vez que os movimentos da água com a difusão estão no exemplo especial da osmose chamada difusão, e que a situação uma membrana tem que separar as duas regiões de concentrações diferindo dos solutes na água. Tais circunstâncias não são encontradas com na rocha viva, e não há nenhum movimento líquido da água ou fora nele pela difusão ou pela osmose. 

Interessante bastante, é possível que os materiais dissolvidos tais como os vários produtos químicos que constituem o ciclo do denitrification difundem e fora da rocha viva; entretanto, é improvável que tal difusão move uma qualquer quantidade significativa de materiais. As taxas calculadoras da difusão e fora do volume de uma rocha são complicadas e incluem variáveis como o fluxo da água sobre a rocha, a viscosidade dinâmica da água, o tamanho da rocha, e o coeficiente de difusão do material na pergunta através da água. Quando todos os vários parâmetros são fatorados em, para os vários gáses ou íons na pergunta, as taxas passivas da difusão estão provavelmente na ordem de 1 x de 10-4 m2/sec. Supondo um gradient constante da concentração, e uma porosidade uniforme tal taxa significa que os gáses difundiriam dentro através do volume da rocha na taxa aproximadamente de um micrômetro por o segundo, de modo que em uma hora os gáses difundam aproximadamente 3.6 milímetros, ou aproximadamente em um oitava de uma polegada. Se um volume fosse 10 cm no diâmetro, os gáses difundiriam a seu centro de sua borda exterior em aproximadamente 14 horas. Entretanto, os gáses mover-se-iam consideravelmente mais lentamente através da rocha viva do que através de um volume vazio. O diâmetro pequeno das passagens ou dos pores na rocha restringiria o fluxo significativamente. É improvável que a taxa de fluxo aproximaria o valor estimado, e mesmo se fêz o volume relativo dos gáses trocados seria mínimo.

Para uma quantidade significativa de troca do gás ocorrer lá tem que ser movimento contínuo da água e fora da rocha. Dado os tamanhos do pore do minuscule nestas rochas, o movimento da água não pode ser gerado por correntes da água fora da rocha. A resistência ao movimento da água nos tubos pequenos, tais como os pores na rocha viva, é considerável. A única força motive suficiente mover bastante água através da rocha, de modo que possa agir como um local denitrating eficiente, é a força gerada pelos animais, na maior parte os sem-fins, vivendo no seu burrows. Estes sem-fins movem-se para a frente e para trás no seu burrows e em fazer assim que movem a água no burrows em uma forma pulsando. Muitos do burrows e os pores são interconectados, intencionalmente ou pelo happenstance, e estas interconexões resultam no movimento da água e fora da rocha. Adicionalmente, muitos dos sem-fins e outros animais na água de bomba da rocha sobre se no seu burrows. Fazem este para facilitar a troca do gás sobre suas brânquias, mas o resultado líquido é uma corrente significativa, constante, e moderada através da rocha. Tal corrente, acoplada com utilização do oxigênio dos animais na rocha, poderia resultar no interior da rocha que transforma-se o local eficiente do denitrification que não se pensou para ser. 

Rocha Do Problema:

Há somente um problema relacionado ao uso da rocha viva como uma fonte eficaz do filtration biológico. Para que a rocha seja o local do filtration biológico eficiente, a água tem que ser passada lentamente e firmemente através da rocha. A maneira mais provável que acontecerá é pelas atividades da miríade dos animais que vivem na rocha. Naturalmente, porque este acontecer lá deve ser animais que vivem na rocha, e lotes deles. Encontra-se nisso o problema com usar a rocha viva como um filtro biológico. A rocha viva vem de muitas fontes no passatempo de hoje, e os produtos que estes vendedores fornecem são de nenhuma maneira uniforme em sua potencialidade para fornecer o filtration biológico. 

A rocha viva pode ser coletada e enviado "como é," ou pode "ser tratada" ou "ser curada" em maneiras diferentes remover os vários componentes de, primeiramente, o fauna animal que vive e na rocha. Alguns coletores e vendedores vão aos comprimentos grandes assegurar-se de que sua rocha esteja livre de tanto quanto do material como possível que pode potencial rot e sujar um sistema. Estes vendedores fornecem a rocha que é coberta frequentemente com uma quantidade grande de algas coralline, e muito pouco mais. Esta rocha está livre de muito do material que pode morrer no trânsito e no rot no tanque do destino. Está também livre de a maioria de vida animal. Esta rocha pode fornecer um backdrop bonito ou a carcaça em um tanque, mas, infelizmente, simplesmente não pode fornecer muito na maneira do filtration biológico. Os animais pequenos que moveram a água através da rocha são não somente inoperantes e idos, mas lá devem prováveis nenhum fauna disponível colonize a rocha viva e substitui-lo no tanque do destino. Esta rocha está cheia do espaço inoperante e das algas. Uma vez no tanque do destino, tal rocha tornar-se-á povoada com algas, muita como estava na natureza. Entretanto, não haverá nenhuma água bombeada através das canaletas e dos pores pequenos na rocha, e tais pores começarão a preencher, primeiramente pelo crescimento das algas. Tal rocha tem completamente um potencial para o acúmulo interno de compostos nocivos. Se uma quantidade significativa de biomass do algal e do sem-fim for matada pela coleção e processo se curar, este material remanescerá na maior parte na rocha, onde rot. Em vez de funcionar como um filtro biológico, tal rocha contribuiria à carga orgânica do sistema como estes materiais rotting lentamente difusos fora da rocha sobre um período de diversos meses.

O crescimento de algas coralline sobre a superfície da rocha fechar-se-á fora de a maioria das canaletas e dos passageways pequenos, pela maior parte contribuindo ao declínio da capacidade biológica do filtration da rocha. Os hobbyists podem mais mais contribuir a esta degradação da capacidade filtrando colando os fragmentos corais à superfície, assim ao sealing da rocha fora de mais dos pores. Isto pode fazer o interior da rocha anoxic e, se houver muito material orgânico dentro da rocha, começará rot. Se o interior da rocha fosse exposto subseqüentemente ao ambiente do tanque, tal material poderia ser deleterious. 

Algumas das aberturas maiores na rocha remanescerão. Em alguns casos, estes tornar-se-ão ocupados por sem-fins maiores. O movimento destes sem-fins maiores pode ajudar facilitar o filtration biológico na rocha, mas não podem mantê-la em qualquer lugar quase tão eficientemente quanto poderiam as populações grandes dos sem-fins pequenos que têm vivido previamente na rocha.

Rocha Boa:
Uma das características uma deve procurar na rocha viva que contribuiria a sua capacidade biológica do filtration em um tanque seria um crescimento bom e diverso dos animais em sua superfície. Se estes estiverem atuais, é provável que os animais menores necessários que vivo na rocha esteja atual. Balance que é naturalmente poroso e relativamente de pouco peso para seu tamanho provavelmente perfuraria mais altamente regiões internas e funcionaria mais melhor nesta consideração. A rocha de Aquacultured com um crescimento bom dos animais em sua superfície deve ser tão boa quanto a rocha natural quando vem ao filtration biológico. Um crescimento bom dos animais na superfície implica um recruitment bom de formulários burrowing menores na rocha.

É possível que alguma da rocha viva so-called disponível para o passatempo do aquário pode fornecer o filtration biológico significativo; entretanto, essa rocha tem que com cuidado ser escolhida para sua disposição do presente animal da vida. A rocha sem os animais nela não será eficaz em ser um meio do filtration porque não há nenhuma maneira para que a porosidade interior e as camas bacterianas presuntivas estejam funcional sem uma maneira de mover a água através da rocha, e a única maneira que o movimento pode ser realizado é pela ação animal. 

Um pedido para dados:

Sobre diversos meses seguintes, Eric Borneman e eu estaremos examinando diversos tipos de rocha viva, e nós determinaremos apenas quanto vida é vida encontrada dentro destas rochas e como eficazmente poderiam agir como filtros biológicos. Estes resultados serão publicados no compartimento de Reefkeeping. Eu gostaria pergunto que se algum aquarists tivesse 1) jogos do teste para o sulfide ou 2) o oxigênio dissolvido, e um syringe com uma agulha hypodermic estreita longa, que tentasse fazer a medidas destas duas variáveis dos centros de partes grandes de rocha viva. A agulha hypodermic necessitaria ser colocada profundamente, e com cuidado, na rocha através de uma abertura ou de um pore pequeno. A água teria que para retirar-se com cuidado e muito lentamente da rocha e testado então. Tais dados devem ser-me emitidos para a incorporação nos dados mestres. No tempo atual, os dados sobre o ambiente interno da rocha são ambiguous; mas são também muito escassos, e mais dados são needed.



abraços :SbOk:  


ler muito faz bem a saude!!!!!!!! :SbSourire:

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Ricardo Prata,

Deves indicar a origem e o autor do artigo, para não sermos acusado de _piratice_  :HaEbouriffe: .

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Ricardo Prata,
> 
> Deves indicar a origem e o autor do artigo, para não sermos acusado de _piratice_ .




ola joao :Olá:  

desculpa a minha falha :SbOk2:  


aqui mesmo:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=96

abraços :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

já agora, n sabem onde se encontra o original em inglês?
a tradução parece ter sido feita com aquelas ferramentas do google que fazem tradução à letra e deixam a coisa um pouco confusa.

abraços  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> já agora, n sabem onde se encontra o original em inglês?
> a tradução parece ter sido feita com aquelas ferramentas do google que fazem tradução à letra e deixam a coisa um pouco confusa.
> 
> abraços




 :Olá: 


le mais algumas vezes,vais conceguir se nao volta a ler....

 :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Tá lá no Post que referem, 

Artigo da *Reefkeeping*
por: *RONALD L. Shimek*, Ph. D.


Eu tenho Keramic, rocha viva e rocha morta, e uso tudo ao mesmo tempo. Não faço testes ao aquario ha 6 meses, olho lá para dentro e é a olho, nem vejo a densidade da agua, a unica coisa que controlo é a temperatura. Devo ter bom olho, porque as coisas até têm sobrevivido, os peixes têm boa cor, e à excepção de um que deu o salto para a eternidade, não se perdeu nada. E já dura ha mais de um ano.
Não te sei dizer se é do keramic, da rocha viva, ou da morta, mas aquilo aguenta-se. Uma coisa nao tenho duvidas, é que o keramic, esteticamente não vale um estalo, de resto não posso ter certezas de nada, só mesmo montando um aqua com keramic e outro com RV, e comparando.

No entanto posso-te dizer que tenho um aquario de 60lts apenas com nassarios, cerites, turbos, que não lhe troco a agua ha 6 meses, apenas reponho a evaporada, e tem 3/4 de RM, e 1/4 de RV e não tenho baixas, eles lá andam todos, e não tenho algas... nem nunca tive, o aqua nunca esteve a ciclar ( nao esperei para introduzir nada, ele deve ter ciclado, eu é que nao fiz um unico teste) , foi montado de um dia para o outro, não sei se a bicharada sofreu, o facto é que tá tudo lá, durante 4 meses tive lá 1 peixe e 2 caranguejos, mas foram para outros aquarios. 

Tenho feito uma serie de esperiencias estranhas, mas isso são contas de outro rosário...

----------


## João Castelo

> já agora, n sabem onde se encontra o original em inglês?
> a tradução parece ter sido feita com aquelas ferramentas do google que fazem tradução à letra e deixam a coisa um pouco confusa.
> 
> abraços


Boa noite,

Concordo com o Eduardo.Está um pouco confusa esta forma de tradução.
Se alguém descobrir a versão em Chinês agradeço que a coloque neste tópico porque nos irá certamente facilitar a leitura.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá:  

Qualquer um o poderia ter feito, mas dou mais uma ajuda.

前言:生物過濾 , 或將廢物及多餘營養轉化為無害的形式通過機體代謝 , 是其中的一個概念,每個人似乎都明白. 如果有問題 ,任期,那就是每個人的理解不同. 從廣義上講 , 這似乎是個名詞 ,指的是把生物產生有害廢物進入了良性的. 在嚴格意義上來說 ,也常用來表示,具體地說 , 換算氨和硝酸根離子成氮氣 . 無論其使用率,它是由於水族館 ,一般及珊瑚礁水族館 ,尤其 必須有某種程度的高效生物過濾 . 如何,在何處 ,以何種方式, 以及如何有效各種基板或方法提供生物過濾辯稱 aquarists與信念狂爭論 說他們是"一個真正信仰" 不幸的是, 許多這些論點都由一樣硬科學證據的原理許多邪教 宗教. 作為 aquarists ,大家"相信" ,在大多數情況下,我們相信的是一個信心問題 , 而不是什麼科學證據 . 爭論 ,正反雙方 ,往往是由薄抱琵琶半遮面喊燒的異端 . 比如,讓一向喜歡有點人的煙火 我想也許我可以灑上少許汽油的火災 . 其中已審結的和真實的方法提供生物過濾是所用的"活石頭 " 這種方法已提出了幾乎每一個作者,包括我自己 曾寫過水族館嗜好的最後 15年. 忠告使用Live搖滾作為一種生物過濾器已經接受了這麼久,它已成為 教條 . 我覺得這是永遠有用質疑的教條 . 它很輕鬆 ,舒適 ,是教條化, 但進步也只有定期和批判重新評價中共舉行的思路和做法. 在這種思想指導下, 我相信現在正是時候批判地重新審視 uncriticized使用實彈岩石礁水族館系統 . 一些背景: 我國首次引進的概念中的"活石頭 "發生在八十年代初期,我考慮成立一個心病 鋁珊瑚礁水族館 . 當時我住在一個大型城市,只隱約知道的概念訂購牲畜 郵寄 . 互聯網尚處於起步階段 ,網上銷售商則是子虛烏有 . 因此,和大家一樣 ,我有我的搖滾生活,我從當地水族店. 每一首曲子是和批判地審查撫摸其動物和藻類 . 當時還有一個競爭的局面,在我國的水族館俱樂部看誰獲得最佳搖滾 他們的水族館 . 什麼是"好"的顏色和多種藻類植物和動物在岩石上. 大多數這類岩石起源於佛州海域,雖然有些人似乎滴從其他異國風情 . 這是岩石遍地的生活,而且往往明顯充滿漏洞或孔隙. 因此,當有人開始談論如何岩石作為生物過濾器,它是比較容易被接受. 多孔性的活岩石內政 ,是一個現成的基板硝化細菌 . 那好像是一個邏輯概念的時候 ,我們都相當接受. 我們接受它非常思維 . 我不記得有人問的真正關鍵問題 , "如何,究竟做細菌內愈來愈岩石'過濾 '水族館水" ? 或者,甚至更好, "如何,究竟是否得到水進出活石頭 " ? 如果當時說 ,這件事的寫法 , "細菌生長的表面內部的岩石沒有硝化 而水的流量通過岩石緩慢 , 因此,適當的條件下減少氧含量,以達到促進整個過程 . " 這幾乎聽起來好像有道理,但是否? 我想研究的基本假設 ,這一聲明 ,逐一說明 . 這些假定是:活岩石孔隙. 內政部的岩石含有硝化細菌 . 水穿過的岩石,只是在正確的速度,為促進脫氮 . 假設 1 : 孔隙岩石活一點應該是明顯的是,住石頭充當 濾料必須多孔狀 . 此外,孔隙度要足夠小,使岩石含有許多孔隙,洞穴, 因為只有大量孔隙空間是否會有足夠的過濾面積 ,以容納 細菌能產生實際的化學變化 . 最後 ,內部的岩石已提供適當的自然環境 . 主要是緩慢的水流量,低濃度的氧氣 ,以促進細菌的適當過程 . 活岩是由許多材料具有不同特點對於孔隙度. 然而,許多研究都記錄了多孔性珊瑚礁岩. 我們所謂的"活石頭 " ,一般珊瑚碎石收集並出售給 aquarists . 這是瓦礫 ,主要包括珊瑚骨骼,或者兩者混和的珊瑚膠結在一起鈣質藻類 . 經審查材料的一個珊瑚礁顯然珊瑚是唯一的一個組成部分 生活在這樣一個礁石,雖然它們看起來大而明顯 , 他們的貢獻 ,以實際數額的生活材料,在該礁則相對較小 . 他們開創性研究的礁威托克環礁 odums的,在1955年顯示 ,大多數非細菌性物質的"珊瑚"礁實際上在形式 藻類 . 他們發現 ,各類水藻者比比皆是. 有藻類生長在珊瑚組織中,當然 ,由於蟲黃藻, 但另外有藻類的生長自由,廣泛分佈於全國的珊瑚礁. 藻類的表面礁是形式多樣 ,並歸屬於許多團體 , 從大型綠藻等codium ,珊瑚紅色海藻,珊瑚,綠藻 ,硅藻和甲藻. 點事實 他們發現足夠的藻類對珊瑚礁考慮更為合理人稱這些珊瑚礁藻礁而非 珊瑚礁. 不知有多少aquarists會愛好者今天,如果這些生源結構分別命名,其最豐富的人生 形式,被稱為 "生物礁" ,而不是珊瑚礁. 除了對藻類的生長明顯對地球表面的岩石, odums的人驚訝地發現 ,藻體生長內所有0165-04一礁. 藻類 ,主要是絲狀綠藻 ,住內珊瑚頭 ,內珊瑚骨骼, 內所有礁石和瓦礫 . 事實上 , 對一個老珊瑚環礁 ,如埃尼那裡所有證據的火山爆發 ,給海洋館啟動 已經消逝與沉陷(火山基礎的礁埃尼發現在約 5000英尺( 1515米) 珊瑚存入數百萬年內珊瑚生長 ) , 幾乎所有的岩石都充斥海藻含有大量藻類生長和生物量. odums的發現 ,在平均珊瑚頭 ,在區域內的息肉, 高密度的藻組成約為 0.004 grams/cm3和動物成分約為 0.021 g/cm3時 而在基地的息肉絲狀藻類具有密度約為 0.022和0.511 g/cm3 . 下面息肉地帶的珊瑚頭的藻類具有密度為 0.037和0.511 g/cm3 . 換言之 ,在一個珊瑚頭活珊瑚組織的, 動物成份佔了約四分之一,佔總數的0.021 g/cm3時 同時各種藻類組成總額為 0.063和0.511 g/cm3 . 有趣的問題 ,以及 絲狀藻類組成的一個珊瑚頭部有更大的生物量(約 16倍) ,比當時的 蟲黃藻在珊瑚. 藻類珊瑚首長沒有死亡時 ,珊瑚是動物 , 和數額的珊瑚,海藻在各種岩石組成的礁是圖 1所示. 這個數字 ,改裝從 odums ' 1955文件,顯示相對生物幾個島礁區的珊瑚礁. 我的有色藻類生物量綠 和生物岩石內 ,可收住岩黃色 . 數額藻類內生活的各個組成部分珊瑚碎石和岩石是相當有意義 而這些藻類是很重要的是我們討論的活岩石孔隙度. 如果珊瑚生長在自由的環境中的藻類植物群,他們的骨骼,這些骨骼通常是相當稀鬆 . 但是,藻類的生長在岩石添加到孔隙溶孔細的長絲 . 圖 1 . 木片量從幾個不同的珊瑚地點埃尼. 改裝 odum和odum , 1955 . 假設 2 :內部的岩石含有硝化細菌這可能是最簡單的假設來驗證 . 大部分機關 (見方程包括】. , 1992 )認為這種細菌是無處不在. 他們可能會發現 ,在幾乎所有的棲息地,至少在人數不多, 但了然於心,幾乎所有有條件的地方對自己的心意. 裡面的活岩石將是一個好地方,對他們來說 , 看來 ,他們可能是有(風險和Muller , 1983 ) . 看來 ,假設活岩石含有適當的硝化細菌 ,因此無效 . 假設三: 水穿過岩石正當權利速度,以方便硝化這種假設可能是最難 評價 . 主要問題 ,我們必須捫心自問的是, "如何提出水透過岩石" ? 偶爾聽到的聲明 aquarists水"漫"透過現場搖滾 , 正如一位偶爾聽到的聲明中說 ,水"漫"的沙子. 既不聲明是正確的. 水不漫要么通過這些載體 . 材料溶解於水可能漫從地區濃度較高的地區 ,低濃度時 但由於水本身並不移動 ,在這種情況下. 唯一的一次,水穿過擴散 ,在特殊情況稱為擴散 ,滲透 , 而在這種情況下膜已經分開的兩個區域不同濃度的溶質在水中. 不符合上述條件 ,在居住的岩石, 並沒有移動網 ,水進或出它的擴散和滲透 . 有趣的是, 有可能解散的材料,如各種化學構成硝化週期都瀰漫進出 活岩; 不過 ,它不會擴散這種舉動有大量的材料. 計算擴散率的流入及流出的數量 ,石頭是複雜的,包括變量作為 水流較搖滾 ,動力黏度的水,石頭的大小, 和擴散係數的材料問題 ,通過水. 當所有的各種參數的影響 ,對各種氣體或離子的問題 , 被動擴散率就可能為 1 × 10-4 m2/sec . 假設一個恆定的濃度梯度, 和制服等孔隙率是指將氣體瀰漫在通過岩石的體積為 率大約一微米每秒 所以,在一個小時的氣體會瀰漫約 3.6毫米,約佔了1/8寸. 如果一個體積為 10厘米,直徑 氣體會擴散到其中心從其外緣約 14小時 . 然而,氣體會提出相當多的慢慢透過直播岩比,他們將通過一個空洞的體積 . 小直徑的通道或孔隙岩石,將限制流動著 . 這是不大可能的流速會用什麼方法來估計值 即使它的相對體積的氣體交換將微乎其微. 進行了大量的氣體交換的發生 ,必須有不斷的運動中的水成和 出來的岩石. 由於蕞孔徑在這些岩石中水的運動不能產生水流以外的石頭 . 抵抗運動水小管子,如孔隙住石頭 ,是相當大. 唯一的動力足以提出足夠的水透過岩石 因此,它可作為一種高效脫網站 ,是什麼力量創造了動物 , 大部分的蠕蟲 ,生活在自己打洞. 這些蠕蟲擺弄它們打洞,他們這樣做,謹水在打洞 在一個時尚脈動 . 很多的洞穴和孔隙是相互聯繫的,不論是有意還是偶然, 這些互連導致水進出的岩石. 此外,許多的蠕蟲和其他動物在岩石抽水超過自己在打洞. 他們這樣做是為了有利於氣體交換鰓的,但最後的結果是一個重大的,永恆 和溫和的電流通過岩石. 這種電流 ,再加上氧氣的利用動物的岩石, 可能導致內部的岩石變成高效脫氮現場看到,它已被認為是. 圖 2 . 個人對這個物種的小蠕蟲 ,可能是一個物種的才女, 1/25th約一英寸,直徑 住在石灰質何處化學挖掘洞穴. 議案這種小蠕蟲向上和向下的管子幫助抽水慢,但經常 通過 "活"的石頭 . 搖滾問題 : 世界上只有一個問題 ,要使用活岩作為有效源生物過濾 . 對搖滾樂的站點高效生物過濾 , 水是通過速度緩慢 ,並不斷通過岩石. 最有可能的方式將是怎樣的活動 ,各種各樣的動物 ,生活在 岩. 當然 ,要做到這一點 ,必須有動物生活在岩石和地段之一. 潛藏的問題 ,用活岩石作為一種生物過濾器. 活岩來自許多來源 ,在今天的嗜好, 和產品 ,這些廠商所提供的任何手段制服,在其能力,為生物過濾 . 活岩,可收集和發運 " , "還是可以"治療 "或"治愈" ,以不同的方式 消除各種成分,主要的動物生活在岩石. 一些收藏家和賣主去大篇幅,以確保他們的搖滾是自由的盡可能多的 材料可能,有可能腐爛 ,臭氣的一個制度. 這些供應商提供的岩石,往往是佈滿了大量的珊瑚藻類 ,而很少東西 . 這種岩石是免費的大量材料,可在模具上中天及腐目的地坦克. 它也是免費的大多數動物的生命. 這種岩石能提供一個漂亮的背景,或物在一輛坦克車 ,但不幸 它根本不能提供大量的方式,生物過濾 . 小動物感動了水透過岩石不僅是死了, 但很可能沒有動物可移住岩石,取代它們的目的地坦克. 這種岩石是充滿死亡空間和藻類 . 一旦到了目的地,坦克,這種岩石會變得稠密的水藻,更因為它在性質 . 不過 ,將不會有抽水透過小額渠道和孔隙岩石 而這些孔隙將開始填寫 ,主要是由增長 57.2% . 這種石頭是有相當的潛力 ,為國內建設的有毒化合物. 如果有大量的藻類和蠕蟲物質被打死的收集和硫化過程中, 這種材料大多停留在岩石,它會腐爛 . 相反的運作 ,作為生物過濾器, 這些岩石將有助於該系統的有機負荷 ,因為這些材料糜爛慢慢瀰漫出的岩 數個月. 生長的珊瑚藻類對岩石的表面將關閉大部分的小型渠道和通道, 很大程度上導致衰亡的岩石上的生物過濾能力. 業余愛好者可以進一步促進這種退化的過濾能力膠合珊瑚碎塊岩石的表面, 因此封堵更多的孔隙. 這可能使內部的岩石和缺氧,如果有相當數量的有機物質內的岩石, 它將開始腐爛 . 如果內部的岩石隨後受到坦克環境中,這類物質可有害. 一些較大的開口岩石將會維持不變 . 在某些情況下,這將成為佔據較大的蠕蟲 . 運動的這些較大的蠕蟲能夠有助於生物過濾的搖滾 , 但他們不能維持這個地方幾乎一樣有效能的眾多人口的小蠕蟲已 以前住在岩石. 好岩: 其中的特色之一應該找活岩石,將有助於其生物過濾能力的T ank將是一個很好的和多元化的增長動物 ,在其表面. 如果這些都在場 ,很可能有必要的較小的動物 ,生活在岩石. 岩石是自然多孔和相對重量輕 ,其規模也可能有更多的高穿孔內部地區 並將更好地發揮作用,這方面的工作. 水產岩提供了良好的生長動物 ,在其表面應不及天然岩石時 ,它 談到生物過濾 . 一個好的生長動物的表面具有良好的招聘規模較小的洞穴形式的搖滾 . 它可能是一些所謂的搖滾活供水族館嗜好可以提供大量的生物過濾 ; 然而,岩石已被精心挑選的各種動物的生命. 搖滾沒有動物 ,它不會有效,在被過濾介質作為根本無從 內政部孔隙和推定細菌病床功能無地運動通過水岩 的唯一方法,運動可以完成,是由動物的行動 . 請求數據 :在未來幾個月中, 埃里克borneman我將研究幾種活岩 我們將確定到底有多少生命被發現 ,生活在這些岩石,他們如何有效地可以演戲 作為生物過濾器. 這些結果將刊登在雜誌 reefkeeping . 我想請問 ,如果任何有aquarists 1 )試劑硫化物或2 )溶解氧, 和注射器同一個狹長的皮下注射針頭 他們企圖進行測量 ,這兩個變量從中心的大塊活岩石. 皮下針須置於深,求精,在岩石透過一個小開口或孔隙. 水須小心緩慢地退出了搖滾 ,然後測試 . 這種數據應該寄給我,並納入總體數據 . 在當前情況下,數據的內部環境中的岩石都是模棱兩可 ; 但他們也很稀疏,需要更多的數據 . ---------------------------------------- ---------------------------------------- 如果您有任何問題 ,對這篇文章,請訪問我的作者座談會上礁環 . 引用:方程包括,丁,第53故鄉的Dunham ,球horrigan ,燕迪蓋 . 1992 . 微生物氮轉化礁鬆散沉積物 . 海洋生態學研究進展系列. 80 : 75-88 . 風險 ,哲和Muller , h.鋼筋 1983 . 孔珊瑚組長 :供營養再生. 湖沼和海洋學 , 28 : 1004年至1008年. 特,甲J和木琴譽 . 1973 . 甲殼截短礁灰岩基板對東印度洋珊瑚礁:多樣性 ,豐富 ,並分類 . 予以報告 . revue校服. hydrobiologie . 58 : 369-399 . 特,甲J和木琴譽 . 1973 . 毛綱海洋軟體動物的復活節島 . 予以報告 . revue校服. hydrobiologie . 58 : 691-712 . odum理事和收塵 odum . 1955 . 營養結構和生產力的一個迎風珊瑚礁社區 eniwetok環礁 . 生態學專著 . 25 : 291-320 .


Peço desculpa por algum termo que esteja mal traduzido, mas os meus conhecimentos de Chinês são escassos.

Para quem não leu os comentários anteriores, fica o elo (link) para a página original do artigo

*Cliquem com o rato aqui.  Se clicaram com o rato (mouse em Inglês) aqui, vai aparecer uma nova janela, onde vai aparecer o elo (elo =  link)*

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Só um alerta acerca do ciclo. O pico da amónia é rápido e acontece logo nos primeiros dias. O pico dos nitritos é muito, mas muito mais demorado, porque as bactérias que transformam nitritos em nitratos têm um ritmo de reprodução muito mais lento. 

Penso que uma das formas de atenuar os efeitos de níveis altos é ter a água com altos níveis de oxigénio porque os picos de amónia e nitritos afectam precisamente a capacidade dos peixes fazerem o oxigénio chegar às células.

Já tentei 2 vezes acelerar e minimizar o ciclo por força das circunstâncias, uma em água doce e outra em salgada. Não consegui em nenhuma, talvez por a rocha ter passado demasiado tempo em transporte no caso da água salgada e do material filtrante não ter ficado tempo suficiente num aquário maduro no caso de água doce.

Mantenham-se atentos aos nitritos. Esses podem levar bem umas 5 semanas a desaparecer.

Pode ser que tenham conseguido amenizar o ciclo, mas penso que normalmente não é um feito fácil. É preciso garantir que existe uma boa população dos diferentes tipos de bactérias e que a cadeia não é quebrada e as diferente populações de bactérias não passam fome. Com sorte vocês conseguiram isso.

O layout tá interessante, porque tem 2 estruturas grandes muito diferentes. Não deixem que os corais desvirtuem isso.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ah bom, em chinês é que a gente percebe. Torna a leitura muito mais suave a agradavel  :SbSourire2:  
peço desculpa, mas realmente n tinha visto o link para o original no outro topico aqui do forum.

A disposição dos corais é que ainda "me tira o sono". N sei como é que os vou distribuir por formas texturas e cores, de forma a que a estrutura basica mantenha a sua forma original e fique agradavel a vista. Ainda vou ter mais uns tempos para pensar  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> A disposição dos corais é que ainda "me tira o sono". N sei como é que os vou distribuir por formas texturas e cores, de forma a que a estrutura basica mantenha a sua forma original e fique agradavel a vista. Ainda vou ter mais uns tempos para pensar


Esse é dos maiores gozos da montagem, sendo simultaneamente das maiores dores de cabeça.

Ideal seria definir primeiro as espécies a adquirir, tendo em conta as respectivas necessidades, cores e formas; depois, colocá-las logo no sítio certo. A pior coisa que se pode fazer aos corais é estar constantemente a mudá-los de sítio. Deixar uns bons 15cms entre corais. Se/quando o sistema estiver equilibrado, eles vão crescer bastante.

No planeamento, deixem alguns espaços livres para as preciosidades que se encontram por sorte e/ou as compras de impulso que, sendo um mal, tocam a todos (embora tenhamos que nos esforçar por limitá-las ao máximo. Normalmente são as que dão mais problemas).

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Este tópico está muito preenchido, sim senhor. É certo que há fenómenos que acontecem nos nossos aquários para os quais não encontramos explicação ou, então, as coisas são ou aparentam ser tão óbvias que acreditamos nelas como verdadeiras. É o que se passa com os irmãos Futre. Eles lá terão as suas razões para defender, com unhas e dentes, a sua tese. O tempo é quem irá ditar a justiça: estavam certos ou não.

Respondo a este tópico, apenas para dizer que água de osmose não significa, obrigatoriamente, inexistência de algas. Conheço uma loja de aquariofilia que só utiliza água de osmose e tem os aquários cheios de algas. :yb665:  

Faço reposição com água da torneira e não tenho algas (castanhas) no meu aquário. Demorou a saírem, mas saíram...

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Ultimas actualizações. (todas as fotos tiradas hoje)

ha uma semana o aquário estava quase todo assim. A pequena ajuda que os cerithums, turbos e ermitas davam nao surtia resultados, porque no dia a seguir estava tudo na mesma, nos sitios por onde eles tinham passado.


desde que alteramos para água de osmose o aquário agora encontra-se bastante melhor e os trabalho da equipa de limpeza já n é inglorio. Pode n ser consequênsia directa, mas foi coincidente.
O escumador tem tirado porcaria, como se n houve-se amanha.




daqui a umas semanas voltamos a postar actualizações.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bem ja n vinha mandar as minhas patacoadas para aqui a uns dois dias uff LOL  :yb624:   :yb624:  

bom e um facto que e agua de osmose pode nao significar o desaparecimento de algas pois basta n fazer as mudas de agua com a fraquencia que se devia e as algas vao inevitalvelmente aparecer, quando se trata de um aquario recem montado.

mas o facto e que a agua de osmese deve ajudar bastante pois e uma agua sem qualquer tipo de nutrientes; e sem nutrientes as algas n crescem.ja bastam os nutrientes provenientes do ciclo do azoto, quanto mais os que poderam vir na agua da rede.

houve membros que dizem que usam sem problemas a agua da rede, e para isso eu vejo duas hipoteses; ou o aquario ja tem bastantes corais e seres que competem directamente com as algas e ganham a luta; ou a agua deles e um pouco diferente da nossa.N e assim tao pouco provavel que a agua seja diferende da nossa pois tenho um amigo que mora em sacavem, prai a 3 Km de mim e a agua tem caracteristicas diferentes da minha.

bom o que e certo e que a agua de osmose nos tem ajudado, e de que maneira pois assim que a começamos a usar a algas recentiram se e muito, permitindo a equipa de limpesa fazer o seu trabalho.

agora estao a começar a aparecer umas algas verdes nao filamentosas mas a um ritmo muitissimo mais lento do que as anteriores.vamos dar tempo au tempo e ver como isto vai andar.

ha ainda mais uma coisa a assinalar, os valores de Ca e KH baixaram bastante, porque sera??? pensei que era de estarmos a usar agua de osmose mas rapidamente o meu irmao me disse que n fazia sentido pois o sal supostamente(e pelo que diz na caixa)traz esse elementos todos nas proporçoes certas, o que significa que estes valores deveriam estar estavei no aquario.

quem e que anda a comer o meu calcio???

um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá:  ,




> ha ainda mais uma coisa a assinalar, os valores de Ca e KH baixaram bastante, porque sera??? pensei que era de estarmos a usar agua de osmose mas rapidamente o meu irmao me disse que n fazia sentido pois o sal supostamente(e pelo que diz na caixa)traz esse elementos todos nas proporçoes certas, o que significa que estes valores deveriam estar estavei no aquario.
> 
> quem e que anda a comer o meu calcio???


Define baixou. Quanto tinhas e quanto tens?

Usas o quê para repôr a água evaporada? e para TPA's?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

boas

tens adicionado Kalk com a agua de reposição?

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

tinha o kh-110 mg/l e agora eta a 90mg/l

o Ca estava a 440 e agora esta a 380.

de todas as vezes que fiz reposiçoes de agua foi com kalk, mas para falar a verdade com mudas de agua tao frequentes adicionei poucas vezes kalk ja que ja que o nivel da agua se mantem sempre estavel.

no entanto com as mudas de agua os valores deveriam subir certo? ja que no sal veem esses elementos.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> boas
> 
> 
> de todas as vezes que fiz reposiçoes de agua foi com kalk, mas para falar a verdade com mudas de agua tao frequentes adicionei poucas vezes kalk ja que ja que o nivel da agua se mantem sempre estavel.


Mesmo com TPA's frequentes a evaporação é a mesma. Tens verificado a salinidade? É que se manténs o nível devido às TPA's é porque estás em parte a repor a evaporação com água salina o que faz aumentar a salinidade.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

a salinidade é acertada nas TPA. se estiver um bocadinho alta, metemos um bocadinho menos de sal, mas tem andado relactivamente constante.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Numa das imagens o que aparece são cyanos, pelo menos tenho essa impressão.


Podem alojar as vossas fotos no forum, em vez de as alojar no photobucket, assim nunca se perdem os links.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

realmente, ja tinha estado a olhar para elas e a pensar que tinham um aspecto viscoso demais para serem algas, mas como nunca tinha visto ciano castanha.
Por isso é que se calhar ainda a equipa de limpeza n lhe tocou. 
As outras algas tinham aquela cor, mas um aspecto não viscoso.

----------


## Filipe Simões

e entao, como tem isso evoluido?

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

obrigado por perguntares.

bem nas rochas a coisa ja esta comtroladissima , no entanto a cinano anda pelo chao.

temos feito mudas frequentes de agua, e estamos convictos que com o andas das coisas ela ira acabar por desaparecer.

tamos a ter uma dor de cabeça para normalizar o calcio e o KH.

ja criei um topico a parte para discutir esse problema; pois com a reposiçao de agua com kalk e com as mudas de agua a coisa devia andar com niveis normais.

vamos deixar passar mais algum tempo e depois voltamos a postar fotos.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Para ajudares na eliminaçao dos cianos, podes deixar as luzes apagadas uns 2 ou 3 dias...

----------


## João Magano

> tamos a ter uma dor de cabeça para normalizar o calcio e o KH.


Pois, esse é um dos problemas de um aquario recém montado. São vários os parametros que levam o seu tempo a estabilizar. No primeiro mês é um desperdicio de tempo e dinheiro andar a medir kh e calcio.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Ontem foi o quarto domingo de montagem, desde que metemos água, sal e areia no aquário. 
Ultimas actualizações por alto. O meu irmao depois confirma melhor e dá os valores certos, que ele é que tem feito as medições.

N tivemos mais qualquer tipo de amonia e nitritos. Os nitratos foram a zero no fim da 3ª semana, ou seja, no fim de semana passado e têm continuado a zero até hoje.
As mudas de água reduziram para uma ou duas semanais.
 N sei se já tinha sido referido, pois n me lembro ao certo quando foi ( penso que foi no fim de semana passado também), mas introduzimos mais 2 peixes e 2 Lysmatas, um dos quais já mudou a casca.
 Temos também uma pachyclavularia que introduzimos há duas semanas e que se tem dado bem e este fim de semana, um frag de um coral que um amigo meu comprou e eu cortei um cantinho para mim  :HaEbouriffe: . 

Durante a semana passada a ciano começou a regredir. 
Este fim de semana introduzimos uma macro alga (uma que faz lembrar esfregão de palha de aço, só que verde :P), que um membro do forum ofereceu, para acelerar o processo de regressão da ciano bacteria e dos minimos focus de algas que ainda existem. 

O KH tem estado muito baixo, por isso achamos que o melhor seria comprar um buffer e agora os valores já estão certos.
O calcio tambem tem estado um pouco abaixo do que seria de esperar e o magnesio tem estado em boas concentrações.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

ca vao os valores.

3ª semana:

amonia-0
nitritos-0
nitratos- entre 0 e 1 ml/L

4ª semana

amonia-0
nitritos-0
nitratos-0

introduzimos tambem os trace elementes da red sea, ja que ja temos um zoantos(foi dado pela loja que compramos a rocha viva logo no inicio) e temos como o meu irmao disse uma pachyclavularia.

o zoantos veio todo castanho e agora esta a ficar com o centro esverdiado; eu n gostava nada dele mas agora ate lhe estou a achar alguma piada.

o nosso objectivo finalmente foi atingido com os nitratos a zero.

temos tambem reduzido as mudas de agua para duas semanais;pois ja n se justifica mudas de dois em dois dias.

um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  ola  pedro

  entao como tamos de evaporaçao no aquario?
  quantos litros por dia,tens ideia?
  reparei que andas a fazer sempre e muitos teste,
  notas algum tipo de consumo?(em parametros).

  actualiza a lista dos vivos...


 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

agora a agua esta a ser reposta pelo reactor mas quando punha a mao eram mais ou menos 4 litros diarios. a ventoinha que temos para arrefecimento da agua tambem promove muito a evapuraçao, mas e um grande ajuda.

a unica coisa que notei que foi consumida foi carbono(com a descida do KH) e um pouco de calcio; o magnesio ta mais ou menos na mesma.

a lista dos vivos e com o meu irmao, porque eu n sei bem os nomes cientificos.

um abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

os nomes é que é pior. Meto os que sei e os outros vou fazer o melhor que posso.

Peixes e invertebrados

Premans Biaculeatus
Gobio amarelo com pequenas pitninhas azuladas na cabela
Peixinho azul branco e preto, daqueles comuns que andam sempre a limpar os outros peixes.
2 ermitas azuis e 1 branco
3 ou 4 cerithiums
1 turbo
Uma data do que me parecem ser sabelas pequenas.

Corais

Zoanthus castanho, com um esverdiado ligeiro, muito pouco perceptivel mesmo.
Pachiclavularia
Frag de um coral que consiste em polipos ai com cerca de 1ou 2cm de diametro, todos colados uns aos outros, acastanhado na periferia e verde claro fluorescente no centro. Faz lembrar um brain coral, n sei se será se não.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Uma coisa básica que convém saberem é os nomes das espécies que têm! Se não sabem os nomes como é que podem dar-lhes um tratamento adequado?

Perdoem-me este reparo, mas andam preocupados com as coisas e por demonstrar que têm razão e o básico e trivial passa ao lado... :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

e verdade realmente ja deveria-mos saber os nomes cientificos da malta; mas com os exames n tem havido grande tempo para pesquisar nomes, e de qualquer das formas, como as especies que temos sao todas pouco exigentes, a sua identificaçao n tem sido fundamental para que elas andem com boas cores a comer bem e felizes.

agora com o final dos exames ja vai haver mais tempo para começar a estudar as especies de corais e peixes que vamos por de futuro bem como a sua posiçao no aquario.

abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

tens toda a razão.

 Tinha os nomes na factura da compra (dos peixes), mas andanças para aqui e para ali e la desaparece a factura.
 Mesmo assim devia era saber o nome e pesquisar antes de os comprar, mas tambem como são daqueles peixitos mais coriqueiros, gostei deles e me garantiram que eram reef safe e n precisvam de nenhum tratamento em especial, trouxe-os. No entanto também é verdade que ás vezes nem os logistas sabem o que dizem.

quanto aos corais disseram-me que a pachyclavularia é tipo praga, quer luz e corrente, mas se tiver poucas de ambas também n se importa.
O zoanthus disseram-me que é um bom coral de iniciante, n é muito exigente a nivel de luz e corrente moderada.
O frag que eu fiz é que foi mesmo numa de aproveitar a oportunidade. n sei realmente o que é que ele precisa nem deixa de precisar. Tenho de o identificar.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> os nomes é que é pior. Meto os que sei e os outros vou fazer o melhor que posso.
> 
> Peixes e invertebrados
> 
> Premans Biaculeatus
> Gobio amarelo com pequenas pitninhas azuladas na cabela
> Peixinho azul branco e preto, daqueles comuns que andam sempre a limpar os outros peixes.


Boas.

(Gobio amarelo com pequenas pintinhas azuladas na cabeça) não será o _Cryptocentrus cinctus_?!



(Peixinho azul branco e preto, daqueles comuns que andam sempre a limpar os outros peixes) E este? Não será um _Labroides Dimidiatus_?!

----------


## Paulo Santos

> ...de qualquer das formas, como as especies que temos sao todas pouco exigentes...


????

Pedro desculpa, mas vou ser mais um dos que acha que vocês andam um pouco enganados! Das duas uma, ou vos estão a enganar, ou estão a querer enganar-se a vocês próprios...





> Peixinho azul branco e preto, daqueles comuns que andam sempre a limpar os outros peixes.


 



> ...mas tambem como são daqueles peixitos mais coriqueiros, gostei deles e me garantiram que eram reef safe e n precisvam de nenhum tratamento em especial, trouxe-os.


Se não me engano é um Labroides Dimidiatus... apenas um dos que constam nas listas de peixes a evitar e que são desaconselhados por aquariofilistas exigentes e experientes. É tudo menos corriqueiro... 

Embora haja casos de sucesso.

Por favor, se até aqui era só o aquário e a qualidade da água...agora estamos a falar de seres vivos e de lhes proporcionar qualidade de vida, certo? Informem-se antes e não pensem nunca que sabem tudo.

Abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

E se for realmente um _Labroides dimidiatus_ acresce o pormenor de haver os falsos labroides o _Aspidontus taeniatus_ que vai acabar por causar estragos no aquário. Este peixe é minimalista, faz-se passar pelo Laboides dimidiatus e mordisca na pele e nas guelras dos outros peixes, podendo causar infecções e levar à morte destes.

A diferença mais evidente é a posição da boca: no Labroides diminiatus esta encontra-se no prolongamento do corpo; no Aspidontus taeniatus está virada para baixo.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Por favor, se até aqui era só o aquário e a qualidade da água...agora estamos a falar de seres vivos e de lhes proporcionar qualidade de vida, certo? Informem-se antes e não pensem nunca que sabem tudo.


Pois... era aí mesmo que eu queria chegar! Só não o disse directamente porque os Manos Futre concerteza pensariam que era perseguição minha...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bom depois da critica meti as maos na massa e fui identificar as especies.

como eu ja sabia nem os peixes nem os corais precisam de condiçoes nenhumas especificas a n ser uma boa agua e uma boa alimentaçao, como todos os outros.

outra coisa que tambem ja sabia nestas duas especies novas de peixes que temos e que ambos fazem simbioses o que os torna especie de grande interesse do posto de vista comportamental(pelomenos para mim).

PEIXES:
Premnas Biaculeatus
Labroides dimidiatus(bodiao limpador)
Cryptocentrus cinctus

CORAIS:
Zoanthus sp.
Pachiclavularia
Favites abdita

todos estes corais, sao corais de facil manutençao e execelentes para começo. toleram tanto muita como pouca luz e desde que n estejam de baixo da saida de uma bomba aceitam todo o tipo de corrente; mas preferem corrente moderada.

estao todos colocados em zonas com as melhores condiçoes para eles e espero velos a crecer dentro de breve.

neste momento o unico coral que esta cada vez mais bonito e com mais cor e o zoantos, que cada vez fica mais esverdiado. 

um abraço

----------


## Paulo Santos

> bom depois da critica meti as maos na massa e fui identificar as especies.
> como eu ja sabia...


Isto para mim diz tudo Pedro! Se nem sabias o nome das espécies e só agora foste procurar... o que é que já sabias? Mas ainda bem... O mundo está cheio de gente que sabe tudo e eu espero poder aprender bastante convosco aqui no fórum. Infelizmente, até agora... nada.




> como eu ja sabia nem os peixes nem os corais precisam de condiçoes nenhumas especificas a n ser uma boa agua e uma boa alimentaçao, como todos os outros.


A questão do Labroides é exactamente essa: a alimentação! Não se consegue manter um Labroides saudável sem ter BASTANTES peixes no aquario para ele se poder alimentar dos seus parasitas naturais. Não me parece que seja esse o caso... dois? Para além disso, a retirada dos Labroides dos recifes é de todo desaconselhada por promover um desequilibrio na "limpeza natural" que promovem no seu habitat...

Fora disto... mais uma vez digo, ou estão a enganar-vos ou se querem enganar a vocês próprios. E se a isto ainda juntarmos a vossa grande capacidade de "saber sempre tudo"...

Abraços e volto a repetir, boa sorte.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

hum segundo a pesquisa que fiz o Labroides dimidiatus e um peixe passifico super reef safe e facil de manter. o unico problema que pode haver sera a dificuldade que ele tem em se alimentar se os restantes peixes forem muito vorazes. no entanto este nosso come bem de tudo inclusivamente granulado, e deve ser o peixe que mais come neste aquario tendo em conta o tamanho. Assim que eu apareço ao pe do aquario vem logo ver se vai pingar alguma coisa.

o unico que e mais timido e o gobio mas mesmo esse come bastante bem.

um abraço

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas


Paulo, pesso te para leres bem o que escrevemos e n so a parte que te interessa, pois sempre fizemos questao de dizer que muito provavelmente estamos enganados na forma como estavamos a conduzir o nosso aquario.

no entanto ate esta data quem estava enganado eram voces ja que os picos mortais de manonia numca chegaram e o aquario tem estado perfeitamente estabilizado de tal modo que a 3 semana praticamente tinha os nitratos zerados e a introduçao de novos peixes ate a data, em nada destabilizou o sistema.

em relaçao a dificuldade de alimentar o budiao das duas uma ou nos tivemos muita sorte ou tu estas enganado, ja que ele come que nem um leao. come tamto ou mais que o premnas que tem 3 vezes o tamanho, por isso ta descansado que ele n vai morrer a fome.

mais uma vez a iniciativa de pesquisar so demonstra que temos noçao dos nossos conhecimentos e por isso precisamos de aprender mais.

quem tem andado a seguir este topico com atençao e n a ler em diagonal, certamente reparou que os animais sao a nossa maior preocupaçao e ao ninimo sinal de sufrimento ou sintoma anormal, nos estamos ca para prontamente entrar em acçao.

ora nada de anormal ate agora foi de assinalar.

o bodiao uma hora depois de ter entrado no aquario estava enxer a pança de artemia e os azuis estao mais vincados do que estavam quando chegou.

realmente a perda da factura com o nome das especies foi um golpe baixo, e com os exames a baterem a porta o tempo n deu para tudo, por isso so agora fui pesquisar melhor.Enfi sao coisas que acontecem mas que n comprometeram em nada a saude e bem estar dos animais.

tenho que ver se meto um freio no meu irmao porque ele as vezes e um bocado impulssivo, por isso ja andamos a ver quais vao ser os seguintes habitantes.

portanto ate a data ta tudo a correr sobre rodas.

um abraço a todos

----------


## Gil Miguel

:Whistle:  Eu tambem nunca tive  picos de manónia, mas gostava de experimentar.




> no entanto ate esta data quem estava enganado eram voces ja que os picos mortais de manonia numca chegaram e o aquario tem estado perfeitamente estabilizado de tal modo que a 3 semana praticamente tinha os nitratos zerados e a introduçao de novos peixes ate a data, em nada destabilizou o sistema.


Sim de facto somos todos uma cambada de burros, que perdemos o nosso misero tempo a responder ás tuas questões com o único objectivo de vos contrariar. Somos assim, não ajudamos ninguem, queremos é dizer mal e chatear as pessoas.

Quanto á teoria dos Ciclos, esquece-a, foi tudo inventado á pressão por nós, não passa realmente de um mito.  :yb663:  




> mais uma vez a iniciativa de pesquisar so demonstra que temos noçao dos nossos conhecimentos e por isso precisamos de aprender mais.


Se já sabias, como disseste no teu post, foste pesquizar para ? :Whistle:  


Falando um bocadinho a sério, qualquer dia não tem ninguem a responder aos vossos topicos, porque em todos os Vossos posts normalmente já sabem tudo e os restantes membros só servem para contrariar.

Aliado ao facto, de quando mesmo apresentados Documentos factuais de Biologos de renome e respectivos links, continuam a rebater argumentos, com base numa experiencia na aquariofilia marinha de menos de 1mês.

É demasiado presunçosa (posso mesmo dizer irritante) a vossa postura e isso afasta os membros dos Vossos topicos.

Uma coisa é rebater argumentos utilizando alguma lógica e bom senso, outra coisa é rebater argumentos cegamente, apenas para continuar com a razão, seja ela lógica ou não.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no entanto ate esta data quem estava enganado eram voces ja que os picos mortais de manonia numca chegaram e o aquario tem estado perfeitamente estabilizado de tal modo que a 3 semana praticamente tinha os nitratos zerados e a introduçao de novos peixes ate a data, em nada destabilizou o sistema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ola pedro :Olá:  

tem calma com os comentarios eu com 2 anos de forum e alguns de aquariofilia nunca fui tao arrogante....

nao gostei nada...(mesmo).

 :Vitoria:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

> Pois... era aí mesmo que eu queria chegar! Só não o disse directamente porque os Manos Futre concerteza pensariam que era perseguição minha...


Diogo, era escusado, pq se alguém se anda a ssentir insultado e perseguido sem razão são alguns outros membros, que continuam a achar que estamos a etiquetar toda a gente de estupidos, que estamos a ser mentirosos e vêm para aqui com escarnio e má vontade. 
Se implicamos contigo de início também, foi pq entraste "a matar". No entanto isso ja la vai e ja esclarecemos as coisas por mp.. pelo menos acho que ficaram esclarecidas.





> Pedro desculpa, mas vou ser mais um dos que acha que vocês andam um pouco enganados! Das duas uma, ou vos estão a enganar, ou estão a querer enganar-se a vocês próprios...



No que diz respeito à água, se ainda ha duvidas, as nossas portas continuam abertas para virem cá com os vossos proprios testes. A ultima coisa que quero é passar por burlão ou mentiroso. Principalmente n quero passar por estupido

No que diz respeito aos animais... querem um filmezinho deles a alimentarem-se??? n tenho camara de filmar, mas posso tentar com o telemovel. Granulado, artémia, o bodião n é esquesito e está bonito e activo. 




> O mundo está cheio de gente que sabe tudo e eu espero poder aprender bastante convosco aqui no fórum.


Pois, parece que está... eu diria que é a grande maioria mesmo e ninguém gosta de estar enganado, muito menos admiti-lo.




> Infelizmente, até agora... nada.


 Eu desde que montei o aquário, já aprendi que reunindo condições certas, é possivel estabilizar satisfatoriamente um aquário de 300L em 3 semanas, tendo alguns vivos dentro. Antes de o montar n o sabia, agora já sei. 
 Podia ter aprendido outra coisa qualquer, mas aprendi que é possivel.
 Foi pena isto ter desabado numa torrente de fundamentalismos que se revelaram infundados, pois assim, em vez de andarmos a chamar arrongantes uns aos outros,  não so eu tinha aprendido, como tu talvez também tivesses aprendido qualquer coisa.

queres então que tente fazer o filme macabro do bodião em sofrimento enquanto se alimenta até n poder mais, ou n é preciso?

----------


## Filipe Simões

> queres então que tente fazer o filme macabro do bodião em sofrimento enquanto se alimenta até n poder mais, ou n é preciso?


havia necessidade disto?

se por um lado se lamentam, do outro alimentam... assim não vamos lá


fotos, a malta gosta é de fotos

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eduardo e Pedro,

O _Labroides dimidiatus_ é um peixe que come parasitas cutâneos que retira de outros peixes (daí o nome comum de bodião limpador). Os nutrientes retirados nesse tipo de alimentação específica são essenciais para a sua sobrevivência. O facto de estar a comer artémia, mysis ou seja lá o que for não supre essa necessidade e, por isso, só se aguentam em condições quando existem peixes de grande porte no aquário, que lhes podem facultar (indirectamente) alimento.
Não obstante, muitos alimentam-se em aquário, ficam gordos e parecem óptimos e depois, um belo dia, aparecem mortos sem que os menos informados percebam porquê.

Com o tempo e mais experiência, vocês vão-se aperceber deste e de outros aspectos interessantes sobre a manutenção de peixes marinhos em cativeiro e sobre aquariofilia marinha em geral. E depois, se calhar, até vão achar graça às coisas que escreveram nestes primeiros tempos.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

> Citação:
> Colocada por Pedro Futre
> boas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no entanto ate esta data quem estava enganado eram voces ja que os picos mortais de manonia numca chegaram e o aquario tem estado perfeitamente estabilizado de tal modo que a 3 semana praticamente tinha os nitratos zerados e a introduçao de novos peixes ate a data, em nada destabilizou o sistema.
> 
> ...


Ricardo, o meu irmao no inicio deste post teve uma ou outra saida um pouco mais brusca talvez desnecessária, mas ja depois dos cavaleiros do apocalipse terem entrado em acção, mas relactivamente a essa resposta dele, apoio a 100%.

se for preciso eu vou correr as paginas todas a arranjar citações arrogantes, incredulas, engraçadinhas etc etc.
A resposta foi a todos esses grandes aquáriofilistas de muitos anos e muito sabedores, peritos em biologia e quimica, que nos andaram a moer a cabeça este tempo todo.

depois de n sei quantas mensagens a dizer "É possivel que isto n resulte, mas estamos confiantes que é possivel, porque tal tal e tal tal. Vamos ver o que aprendemos desta experiência" confiantes de que seria um debate interessante, deparamo-nos com respostas fundamentalistas, de quem n tem sequer curiosidade em saber o que vai acontecer (pq ja sabiam que ia morrer tudo) do genero " vocês estão enganados. Isso vai morrer tudo. Vão fazer o peixinho sofrer. Têm a mania que sabem tudo. É possivel que nos estejam a enganar", podemos finalmente dizer a boca cheia "A experiência resultou, vocês estão ERRADOS" 

Querem humildade da nossa parte. Comecem por demonstrar a vossa e parem de ler apenas as partes que vos interessa das nossas respostas. Se se tivessem dado ao trabalho de as ler como deve ser, esta porcaria deste post n tinha esta dimensão... Por outro lado n havia discussão e polémica, não é verdade, mas é disto que o nosso povo gosta.
 E agora já tudo serve para implicar e levar as coisas para fora das proporções devidas, pq já toda a gente está amuada conosco.
 É o problema de entrar em grupos estabelecidos à muito. Um arma-se em carapau de corrida, leva resposta a altura e os outros como ja são conhecidos destas andanças ficam ofendidos com os arrongantezinhos dos newbies.


 No que diz respeito a toda esta conversa, estou farto. Querem tirar as vossas proprias conclusões, tirem, querem continuar na mesma sem se darem ao trabalho de considerar os nossos resultados, força.
 Não vim para ensinar, vim para partilhar algo que podia ter sido interessante e podia ter levado a conclusões e debates engraçados. As reacções logo de inicio foram tudo menos o que eu estava a espera.





> Citação:
> queres então que tente fazer o filme macabro do bodião em sofrimento enquanto se alimenta até n poder mais, ou n é preciso?
> 
> havia necessidade disto?
> 
> se por um lado se lamentam, do outro alimentam... assim não vamos lá
> 
> 
> fotos, a malta gosta é de fotos


 Filipe, novato ou não, n dobro a espinha por ninguem, muito menos por aqueles que nem sequer demonstram respeito por mim. 
 Como já disse o que é demasiado cansa e já me fartei de deixar passar comentarios espirituosos ao lado. Também tenho o direito de me armar em esperto.





> Eduardo e Pedro,
> 
> O Labroides dimidiatus é um peixe que come parasitas cutâneos que retira de outros peixes (daí o nome comum de bodião limpador). Os nutrientes retirados nesse tipo de alimentação específica são essenciais para a sua sobrevivência. O facto de estar a comer artémia, mysis ou seja lá o que for não supre essa necessidade e, por isso, só se aguentam em condições quando existem peixes de grande porte no aquário, que lhes podem facultar (indirectamente) alimento.
> Não obstante, muitos alimentam-se em aquário, ficam gordos e parecem óptimos e depois, um belo dia, aparecem mortos sem que os menos informados percebam porquê.


Mesmo os mais informados podem n perceber porque. Um peixe que morre de um momento para o outro, quando aparente saude, mobilidade, apetite e cor, pode ter morrido por um 100 numero de razões.
Tendo em conta que a base de todos ou quase todos os seres vivos são carbono, os nutrientes principais que são Proteinas, hidratos de carbono e lipidos, e ha depois vitaminas etc etc, com uma alimentação variada deve ser possivel manter o peixe em questão. Se ele morrer amanha, quem é que me garante que foi da alimentação? Atrevo-me a dizer que para morrer de um dia para o outro, quando parecia saudavel, as causas provavelmente foram outras que não a alimentação. Uma subnutrição de qualquer tipo deixa qualquer ser vivo debilitado progressivamente.



Obrigado mais uma vez aos membros que se deram ao trabalho de debater e n discutir, a esses um até já, vemo-nos por ai noutras topicos, noutras áreas do forum.
A este topico so ca venho ler por curiosidade morbida, para me entreter com mais algumas das perolas que ai vêm.

No entanto se alguem quiser falar por mp ou mail, n deixo de responder a ninguém. Prefiro até falar individualmente, pq quando se generaliza como eu tenhoe stado a fazer, podem os que n merecem, sentir-se atingidos ou ofendidos.

Um abraço.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo, era escusado...Se implicamos contigo de início também, foi pq entraste "a matar". No entanto isso ja la vai e ja esclarecemos as coisas por mp.. pelo menos acho que ficaram esclarecidas


Sim, entendemo-nos mas isso não faz com que concorde com a Vossa postura que de facto é muito desagradável. Quem quer que seja que faz um comentário sobre algo que está mal - de imediato a Vossa conversa vira para um "Sim, mas..."! Sinceramente não estou disposto a perder mais tempo - parece-me uma causa perdida.

Acham que contrariaram um mito só porque o Vosso aquário aparenta estar estável - não está e acredita que ainda está longe de estar. Como te disse antes um aquário só está maturado e equilibrado no mínimo ao fim de 6 meses. O que Vos aconteceu foi devido ao facto de usarem RV maturada e com alguma sorte à mistura lá conseguiram - no entanto gostava de ver essas algas!!!! Fotos onde andam? :yb665:   :yb665:  

Assim não dá e por mim termino a minha intervenção e tentativa de ajuda. Se sabem tudo (embora estejam sempre a pregar que não), usem a Vossa sabedoria e daqui a uns meses mostrem-nos um aquário em condições...

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

epa uma gajo sai por umas hora e isto ta de arrancar cabeças.

meninos tenham vergonha na cara.va la tem que se comportar como adultos.

desde ja queria dar um bem haja ao João M Monteiro pois foi o unico que realmente soube debater e contrapor o que nos tinhamos dito de naneira digna e sem pensar que estava a ser insultado, fazendo muito sentido no que diz.posso n concordar com alguma coisa mas e a debater ideias que nos entendemos.

agora respondendo aos meninos mimados que achao que os estamos a chamar de burros:

leiam tudo e n apenas as partes que voces querem ler. foi isso que se verificou ate aki.

fomos ja aki chamados de arrogantes, mentirosos etc etc, e mantivemos sempre uma postura relativamente calma.

antes de julgarem o proximo julguem primeiro voces proprios e vao ver que arrogantes foram voces e de que maneira.n vou aki fazer citaçoes pois isso daria um topico enorme e n vale a pena.

gil tens que perceber que o facto de nos contrapormos as vocas ideias n significa que nos achemos que sabemos tudo; mas quando se tem uma teoria formada so deixamos de acreditar nela quando ela for deitada por terra. isso e o que tu fazes com as tuas teorias, ou n e?!?!?!?sabes bem que e; tambem n deixas que ninguem te questione, e isso quanto a mim e uma atitude que demonstra uma grande falta de inteligencia.a ciencia so evolui com o constate questionamento das teorias ja existentes. Isso esta no link que foi colocado neste post. esta la chapado podem la ir ler. e vejam se n foi isso que nos temos andado a fazer.

nos sempre estivemos abertos as vossas contraposiçoes e foi por isso mesmo que criamos este topico era esse o objectivo; A quem nos contrapôs racional e educadamente, respondemos de uma maneira. Aos outros respondemos de outra.
Vocês estão a ser hipocritas e n se apercebem, pois desde que entraram a participar aqui foram tudo menos humildes... ficam chateadinhos que respondamos a letra?? temos pena...
Resumindo, para vocês n tirarem um interpretação qualquer que vos interesse:

Aceitamos e gostamos que nos contraponham, porque isso tambem nos ajuda a evoluir, e por isso  respondemos direito e educamente a muitos dos membros que participaram neste topico. Não gostamos de gente que pensa que é esperta e vem para aqui estragar o topico e a certa altura respondemos à letra e com a mesma arrogância.

Diogo, desculpa... o aquário ESTÁ equilibrado, já temos ciclo do azoto a funcionar para a carga orgânica actual. N temos amonia, n temos nitritos, nitratos estão a zero também... isto quer dizer o  que?? evaporaram-se com a água??
 Ainda n está maturado, pois as algas e cianobacterias provenientes do inicio do ciclo ainda n desapareceram completamente.
Querias fotos?? toma la fotos acabadinhas de tirar. Podes confirmar o exif para n achares que te estamos a enganar.
ve la se com 4 semanas estamos assim tão invadidos de algas...

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...t=DSC_3326.jpg

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...t=DSC_4755.jpg

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...t=DSC_4756.jpg

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...t=DSC_4758.jpg

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...t=DSC_4759.jpg

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...t=DSC_4762.jpg

uf....... depois do desabafo vem a acalmia...

por ultimo queria lamentar o facto de haver pessoas pouco inteligentes que acham que os estamos a insultar quando lhes contrapomos as ideias e que ainda fiquem pior quando n nos conseguem tirar a razao, e por isso que este pais n anda para a frente, toda a gente usa palas a frente dos olhos. sempre tivemos abertos as vossas teorias, chegamos a aprender com elas, isso e um facto, mas alguns de voces pelos vistos n conseguiram aprender nada conosco e por isso lamentamos, ja que a nossa intençao sempre foi a partilha de ideias, nao a discussao sem sentido que muitas vezes foi fomentada.

A intençao foi totalmente perdida pela falta de acessibilidade das pessoas e da nossa falta de capacidade de engolir sapos.

por isso mesmo peço a equipa de moderaçao para apagar este topico.

e a minha participaçao neste topico acaba tristemente aqui.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá...

Desculpa lá Eduardo, mas a resposta que deste ao comentário do João Monteiro revela aquela vossa postura pouco humilde de que são acusados e que tanto contestam... para voces existe sempre um mas...

Ele falou e explicou todo o conceito que envolve o Labroides... um peixe dificil de manter sim. É muito dificil e o facto de comer como o João muito bem mencionou não implica nada. Mas para voces, ou neste caso especifico para ti existe um mas. Lê de novo a resposta que deste ao comentário do João. E não é pelo facto de o João ter 20 anos de aquariofilia marinha e de ter muita experiencia com peixes e corais e todos os assuntos que envolvem o aquário de Reef mas sim pela maneira como ele tentou explicar-te o porquê de o labroides ser dificil e porque morre de um dia para outro. Ele explicou educadamente, com paciencia que se calhar já ninguem tem para este tópico mas mesmo assim não valeu de nada porque a tua resposta foi no minimo desastrosa. 

Sinceramente, para mim não deste nem nunca dás valor a nenhuma resposta que alguem mais experiente vos tenha dado. Leem a resposta e existe sempre um mas... e acabam sempre por fazer o que voces pensam e o uqe acham que esta para voces certo. Lembro-me de eu e mais alguns utilizadores dizermos para não se chatearem com os valores de CA e KH, para deixarem estabilizar o aquário. Serviu de alguma coisa? O que te vale andares a gastar tempo e dinheiro em testes quando o aquario ainda nem ciclou? Sim porque qualquer aquário de Reef não está maturado equilibrado e totalmente bem ciclado em menos de 6 meses e muitas vezes 1 ano e não vale a pena contestarem e argumentarem. Acredita que mais cedo ou mais tarde vão perceber isto e se todos ou a maioria de nós vos diz isto acham que é porque? Acho que é para vos ajudar não?

Se o labroides morrer daqui a 2 anos ficas contente? Provavelmente sim e dirias... olha a dizer que o peixe era dificil e afinal viveu 2 anos. Se calhar os mais experientes diriam nessa altura o mesmo que o João te passou hoje. São dificeis e morrem devido a insuficiencias alimentares como muitos outros peixes. Pergunta ai no forum quantas pessoas tem labroides á mais de 2 anos... experimenta. E mesmo que vivesse 3 ou 4 anos era mau porque deveria ter vivido uns 10. A tua analogia é perfeita e tu proprio respondeste ao problema não só do Labroides mas de muitos outros... insuficiencia alimentar que debelita progressivamente... e é isso mesmo que acontece com muitos dos peixes que constam dessas listas proibitivas. Mas quem diz isto não sou eu ou o João. São pessoas que vivem do estudo dos peixes e que passam os dias a estudar sobre peixes, sem contar com a experiencia que tem de aquarios. Se nós já passamos por estas discuções e até por estas perdas de peixes devido a pouca informação porque haverás tu de as repetir? 
Dantes ainda havia desculpa porque a informação era quase nula mas hoje em dia voces têm mil razões para se informarem antes de proceder a compras como a de um Labroides e se forem humildes e coerentes nas respostas talvês o pessoal vos ajude e não tenham perdas de vivos. 

Não se deem por contentes se um peixe como um premnas por exemplo viva 5 anos. Ele tem de viver é 15 e é perfeitamente possivel. É possivel porque existem muitos mas muitos casos de sucesso com peixes desses... já do labroides...??

----------


## Marco Madeira

E Pedro... desculpa mas estava a escrever a resposta anterior. 

O que leva a acreditar que os nitratos estão a 0? A certeza com que declaras esses valores é que causam algumas reações (por vezes um pouco agressivas é certo) mas voces próprios é que as causam...

Não quero estar a voltar a falar do mesmo que muitos já vos criticaram mas a pergunta que te faço é apenas para de demonstrar que podes estar muito enganado com o valor que pensas ser de 0 nitratos, mas no entanto apresentas esse e outros valores com uma certeza inabalavel.
Aposto o que tu quiseres que não tens os nitratos a 0. E se por acaso os tivesses, não existe um teste no mundo para o provar com 100% de fiabilidade.

Acho que não deveriam deixar acabar este tópico, apenas acho que deveriam rétificar um pouco a vossa posição e afirmações e dar alguns ouvidos ao pessoal mais experiente...

----------


## Nuno Silva

> O que leva a acreditar que os nitratos estão a 0? A certeza com que contestas esses valores é que causam algumas reações (por vezes um pouco agressivas é certo) mas voces próprios é que as causam...
> 
> Aposto o que tu quiseres que não tens os nitratos a 0. E se por acaso os tivesses, não existe um teste no mundo para o provar com 100% de fiabilidade.


Claro que o nitrato não está zero. Por isso é que voçês tem cianos no chão e na rocha. O vosso aquario ainda produz muito nitrato fruto da decomposição e com a introdução de mais peixes voçês só vão piorar as coisas. O que acontece é que o nitrato está a ser consumido pelas algas, tanto ciano como por filamentosas e macroalgas. Mas isso não significa que já está equilibrado ou maturado como queiram chamar. Aliás voçês tem andado a fazer muitas TPAs por semana...se pararem quinze dias com as TPAs o aquario explode de algas. Ora isso nunca acontecerá num aquario maturado e bem equilibrado. Percebem o que estamos aqui todos a tentar explicar?Compreendem que o vosso aquario ainda é muito novo e não devia levar carga orgânica porque isso só pende a balança para o lado da dificuldade?

Ainda não tinha comentado nada mas ando a acompanhar o topico. Com rocha maturada é muito mais rapido e o aquario fica pronto muito mais rapido, eu mesmo constatei isso no meu mas voçês estão a querer demais. O que voçês estão a fazer agora não é pioneiro, metade das pessoas que aqui estão já fizeram algo parecido e deram-se mal, umas mais outras menos. So estão a tentar chamar-vos à razão.

Continuem com o topico mas filtrem alguns comentários de alguns membros mais espirituosos, não podem levar tudo a sério, nem como ofensivo. Do mesmo modo filtramos algumas das coisas que voçês têm vindo a dizer.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Eduardo Futre

venho apenas esclarecer uma coisa.
nada aquela resposta foi dirigida ao joão monteiro que n tem sido senão correcto na sua postura.
 Apenas a parte da alimentação lhe foi dirigida. Foi apenas em tom argumentativo, só que no contexto do resto da mensagem pode parecer "agressiva". Não foi essa a intenção.
era isto a que me referia quando dizia que as generalizações podiam induzir em erro, e ofender quem n era suposto.

quanto ao resto, comento por mp ou mail, que enviarei mais logo, pq tal como disse, n faço intenções de prolongar este topico.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Eu entendi que a tua resposta por inteiro não era para o João.
o meu comentaio é só e precisamente a esta parte...




> Mesmo os mais informados podem n perceber porque. Um peixe que morre de um momento para o outro, quando aparente saude, mobilidade, apetite e cor, pode ter morrido por um 100 numero de razões.
> Tendo em conta que a base de todos ou quase todos os seres vivos são carbono, os nutrientes principais que são Proteinas, hidratos de carbono e lipidos, e ha depois vitaminas etc etc, com uma alimentação variada deve ser possivel manter o peixe em questão. Se ele morrer amanha, quem é que me garante que foi da alimentação? Atrevo-me a dizer que para morrer de um dia para o outro, quando parecia saudavel, as causas provavelmente foram outras que não a alimentação. Uma subnutrição de qualquer tipo deixa qualquer ser vivo debilitado progressivamente.


Isto foi a resposta que deste apenas para o João e apenas desta parte me estava a referir. Toda a explicação do João mereceu esta resposta... mais uma vez não deste atenção ao que ele explicou mas sim arranjaste um mas... e o teu mas foi esta parte da resposta que coloquei em comentário. Não generalizei nem nunca o fiz em todas as minhas respostas neste tópico antes pelo contrário.

Este é um belo forum, e duvido que chegasse ao que é se as pessoas trocassem emails ou MP´s e não trocassem idéias entre todos. Se queres ou querem proceder dessa maneira é convosco mas acho bastante errado. Boa sorte para o vosso Reef!  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

ola marco. agradeço as tuas respostas, foram exatamente como eu esperava que todos o fizessem. contestaste o que dizemos mas de maneira correcta e ponderada.

queria te dizer, e aproveito para esclarecer este ponto de vista. o facto de nos arranjarmos um "mas" em tudo e exatamente o que nos faz aprender mais e mais. todos nos devemos ser assim e n podemos simplesmente aceitar o que nos dizem se nos acharmos que ha falhas no que nos dizem.

quando nos apresentam uma resposta nos temos que a absorver pensar bem nela e ver se concordamos com ela totalmente, parcialmente, ou se n concordamos e so depois disso e que colocamos o tal "mas". quando os varios "mas" nos forem devidamente explicados so temos todos a ganhar com isso pois o assunto foi debatido a fundo.

ate la sempre o fiz e sempre o ires fazer, havera sempre um "mas". o problema e que as pessoas em vez de terem inteligencia e pensarem que os "mas" sao mais valias que nos fazem progredir; acham que sao insultuosos.

tas a ver o nosso ponto de vista?

se pensares bem na teoria do João M Monteiro ela faz algum sentido, mas tem muitas falhas. se o bodiao durar dois anos e morrer quem garante que foi de defice alimentar??e se foi de defice alimentar demorou dois anos para morrer??um peixinho tao pequeno n devera suportar carencias durante muito tempo. se ele esta carente n o demonstra e parece perfeitamente saudavel?!?!e estranho.

ca estao os "mas" apresentados, depois de isto tudo ser explicado ficaremos a perceber realmente como funcionam as carencias alimentares nos peixes.

todos estes "mas" so nos levaram a progredir! nao estive a chamar de estupido ou inculto ao João M Monteiro nem pouco mais ou menos.topas?!?

quando nos arranjamos os "mas" n estamos com isso a dizer que sabemos tudo, estamos simplesmente a expor as falhas nas teorias, e como sabes uma teoria com falhas n vale de muito.

se a malta n tem paciencia para explicar e se se inerva com isso entao n sei o que andam a fazer nos forums.

achei muito oportuno este topico para explicar a razao dos nossos tais tao famozos "mas" e penso que consegui explicar que sao eles que nos fazem todos aprender mais.

so os pouco inteligentes pensam que os estamos a insultar.

por esta altura ja deves ter reparado que a minha resposta para contigo tem sido nais do que correcta e isso deveu-se ao facto de tu teres sido super correcto na tua maneira de nos chamares a atençao.

quando as pessoas n sao correctas para comigo levam exatamente na mesma moeda.a isso  chama-se justiça.

espero sinceramente que tenhas percebido o nosso ponto de vista e que de hora em diante n o vejao como um insulto e o vejas como uma mais valia.

esta mais do que provado que somos capazes de levar uma argumentaçao a vante sem discuoes nem insultos, e so voces quererem.

no entanto continuo a achar que isto ja descambou e que o mais correcto seria acabar com este topico.

mas n queria deixar de responder a alguem que tem cabeça e que merece uma explicaçao.

esse e de todo o teu caso marco.

um abraço

----------


## Joaquim Fernando Fonseca

Este tópico é excelente deveriam mudar o nome para "COMO NÃO MONTAR UM AQUARIO MARINHO".

Irmãos Futre... Tentem baixar o vosso nivel de testosterona, não fica nada bem para quem se acabou de iniciar nos salgados.

Já li este tópico 2 vezes, e cada vez que o leio fico mais confuso, não sei se se inscreveram no forum para apreder ou ensinar, mas vossa participação pro-activa/construtiva e de apredizagem é ZERO...

Acho que deviam repensar a vossa postura pouco humilde para quem se acabou de iniciar na aquariofilia marinha, não vale a pena ensinarem o Pai a fazer Filhos, e Deus nos livre e guarde de alguêm novo no hobbie cair em vossas mãos.

Usem o forum e tirem proveito que quem já cá anda à uns anos, esses sim são bem capazes de vos fazer poupar uns euros de parvoices, ou seja aprendam com os erros dos outros e poupem os vossos.

Adeus

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bom ja agora e vendo que isto esta a ir no rumo certo...queria dizer que...

e certo que os nitratos n estao no 0 absoluto. mas isso nunca iram estar..nem a amonia nem os nitritos..nunca ficam no 0 absoluto, mas andam la perto.

num aquario ja maturado ja com corais e etc, ja ha muito mais seres que absorvem os nutrientes( amonia nitritos e nitratos) e por isso mesmo competem e larga escala com as algas,e sendo assim elas perdem o seu nicho ecologico dentro do aquario.

e certo que o aquario n esta maturado; e certo que se as mudas de agua pararem as algas vem por ai a cima.... agora o que temos a fazer e ir reduzindo as mudas de agua para que as bacterias desnitrificantes(que ja deram mostras de começarem a aparecer com os nitratos perto de 0), comessem a cimentar bem a sua colonia.

o aquario n esta maturado mas esta ja a ficar estavel para a materia organica que tem que suportar.

concordam cmg?

um abraço.

----------


## Pedro Futre

bom esta mais do que visto que a malta se continua a armar em besta e realmente assim n vale mesmo a pena.

eu poderia responder ao joaquim mas isso seria descer damaziadamente baixo.

gostava de saber onde ele ve as nossas asneira tao brutescas ja que os poucos peixes e corais que temos estao de dia para dias mais e mais saudaveis.

mas pronto. cada um ve o que ve e percebe as coisas consuante a sua limitaçoes.

ainda pensei que isto podesse voltar a um rumo de qualidade mas ja vi que e totalmente impossivel.

pedia ao marco e ao nuno se quiserem para me resposderam aos meus ultimos posts por mp e pedia ao restantes membros que n postassem mais nada aki para que este post possa ser fechado

peço para os moderadores fecharem isto de vez que ja n vai a lado nenhum.

----------


## Filipe Simões

As vezes as coisas não se prendem com o é possivel ou impossivel de ter o aqua estavel. 

Pelo que voces dizem não me parece que seja impossivel de todo, aliás, ja fiz experiencias com resultados satisfatorios, mas inconclusivas nesse ambito. 

A minha questão prende-se com um outro facto, se é possivel e parece que sim, então a que custo?

voces fazem TPAs de 2 em 2 dias, certo? usam esse sal artificil, e não agua natural, certo? aqui falha-me a quantidade de agua que trocam, mas duma coisa dá para ter a certeza, voces tão a estourar uma nota gorda só em sal, apenas para poder ter o aqua a funcionar rápido, é isso? Pondo de parte a possibilidade de ele funcionar ou estourar, nao é isso que está em causa para mim, isso vai-vos sair carissimo, não?

Voces vêm alguma vantagem prática em ter feito as coisas desta forma e não da 'convencional'?

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

fazemos mudas de 10% de agua.

isso sao 30 litros e agora ja e so da 4 em 4 dias.

sim n vou dizer que n sai caro, mas n sao custos incomportaveis. pelo menos para nos.

a vantagem e ter um aquario bonito e muito menos tempo.


afinal qual o objectivo de ter um aquario se n o de ter um aqua bonito??

cabe as pessoas pesarem os contras. mais trabalho e mais gastos em troca de um aquario montado muito mais rapidamente. ou esperar??isso cabe as pessoas verem o que querem

contudo n se iludam que depois de 6 meses a malta mete peixes a maluca e a amonia n vai subir que nem uma flecha.isso certamente que ira acontecer.

mas a um ritmo muito menor.

bom ja disse isto uma duzia de vezes mas esta e a ultima.

n respondam mais aki. se quiserem perguntar algo façam por mp.

este topico deixou de ter razao de ser.

eu n irei responder a mais nada mesmo que perguntem a n ser por mp.

peço novamente para fecharem o topico.

um abraço a todos.

----------


## Filipe Simões

O conceito de belo ou bonito é muito subjectivo, mas acho que sim, tens razão, acredito que esse seja um dos objectivos de todo e qualquer aquarista, mais ainda, se fosse possivel ter tudo pronto e lindo no mesmo dia tanto melhor.

Ha coisas que só surgirão mesmo com o tempo, a alga coralina que dá beleza à rocha (eu tenho reef keramic, e isso é do mais horrivel que existe, vi-me grego para o conseguir tapar todo com a rocha viva) no entanto depois de uns tempos nem se nota muito. 

Também nao acredito muito que um tipo que leve 6 meses a ciclar um aquario, depois se lembre e o encha de peixes, mas a verdade também é que há gente para tudo. 

Não tendo grandes duvidas nem questões por agora, resta-me desejar-vos boa sorte.

E deixa o post em aberto, é mais interessante assim.

----------


## João Magano

Nota de moderação - João Magano
Isto é um forum ! Questões relacionadas com o tema do forum - Aquariofilia Marinha - são para ser colocadas nos tópicos e neles debatidas.

As MP existem, podem ser usadas, mas devem-no ser sobre assuntos que não tenham interesse para os restantes membros.

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

bom as mp so serviriam para eu tirar duvidas pontuais que restassem.

este topico ja descambou e n vejo que valera a pena continuar com isto a este baixo nivel pois assim ninguem aprende nada.

o ponto fulcral de um forum sera o debate e aprendisagem.

o debate ja vai longe, tendo sido substituido pela pura discuçao.

com o rumo deste topico dificilmente se ira aprender alguma coisa tirando-lhe todo e qualquer interesse para esta comunidade.

essa foi a razao pela qual os irmaos futre estao a pedir o fecho do topico.

----------


## João Magano

Os membros do forum tem a facilidade de encerrarem os tópicos por eles  criados/abertos.

Para tal basta em modo de visualização do tópico clicar com o rato em "*Opções*" (1ª linha abaixo do botão "*Responder*") e depois escolher "*Fechar tópico*".

----------


## Eduardo Futre

Uns têm testoesterona a mais, outros têm crises de meia idade e insegurança.
 Isto as crianças de hoje em dia são mesmo impertinentes, n são? pensam que sabem tudo... ora bolas...




 Se alguem tiver interesse em continuar a debater isto, que o faça em privado, que teremos todo o gosto de manter o debate em aberto.

 Quem quiser chatice e comentariozinhos acefalos, duchezinho frio.

Amanha ainda vou responder as mensagens por mail que disse que ia responder, n está esquecido.


Tópico encerrado.

----------

